# The mental illness of being a faggot



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

I find it very interesting how many people here will laugh and mock the deranged troon, but fully accept da gay. A gay is just as deranged as a troon. Transgenderism is a mental illness that causes self harm and has no evolutionary purpose in and of itself while also hindering other evolutionary purposes (anything regarding your natural sex organs). Being gay is more or less the same, but before I begin, remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted. 

1) Does being gay directly cause you harm? 
Yes, being gay, regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole, give you aids, or both. Those who point and say "well not lesbians bigot!", lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.  

2) Does being gay have any evolutionary purpose?
No, being gay has zero benefit in a biological/evolutionary purpose, which many activities don't, but the difference is:

3) Does being gay hinder other evolutionary/biological functions?
Yes, besides the lost of function of your asshole, being gay is your brain malfunctioning, giving the lack of natural desire to have children. It's one thing to either have family planning or to choose not to, but the evolutionary desire is literally missing in a way. You still have the very deep urges to spread your seed/get pregnant, but you either mentally and naturally do not have the ability to desire the right gendered partner, or you do but you choose to be gay as a lifestyle choice, which takes my being gay from a mental illness to being a degenerate behavior that I am less forgiving of (I would not gas people for mental illness).  

     Lastly, if you believe people ARE born gay, not choosing it, the last thing to keep your noggin joggin' is this: Being gay has been considered a mental illness in the U.S. for years, and was listed as one in the early DSMs, but was later removed, as psychologically, the determining factor on if it is or not boils down to one key point: social acceptance. Pedophilia is only considered a mental illness because of the lack of social acceptance. Same is true for many other disorders. This is why many forms of autism are now no longer being classified as mental disorders, as very high functioning forms (not chris) are socially accepted as just a little weird. With that said, some mental illness are more accepted then others, and just because you have a mental illness doesn't mean you are a bad or evil person, but the first step is simply accepting that you are mentally ill if you are a faggot.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Well this should be interesting and totally won't end up being sent to Spergatory


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 11, 2021)

Respectfully disagree, but I still love you


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 11, 2021)

It's the current year OP, pull your dick out of Aslan's asshole and get out of the closet already.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 11, 2021)

Dey eat da poo poo.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 11, 2021)

Op struggling with realizing he's gay.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 11, 2021)

Man, you sure showed those libtards mate


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 11, 2021)

Homosexuality is objectively abnormal and any other opinion is a cope.

The main natural purpose of fucking is reproduction. For that you need a peepee and a vagoo. Putting your peepee in a man's ass is not conductive to reproduction. It's a deviation in nature, just like putting your dick inside a dog or child is.

It's relatively harmless as far as deviations go (well, apart from the fact that fags will get raped by Satan in hell for eternity), but still a deviation..


----------



## Cabelaz (Feb 11, 2021)

Deep Thoughts

More formal discussion of philosophy, ethics, politics, epistemology, etc.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Feb 11, 2021)

Being a faggot goes hand in hand with being OP.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> Deep Thoughts
> 
> More formal discussion of philosophy, ethics, politics, epistemology, etc.


I gave legit criticisms of being gay via low (very low, retarded in fact) philosophy of what is and isn't a mental illness. I did not call for direct hate or conversion camps, even in a joking matter. Rather, I served a somewhat straight take on it. Not one person so far is actually arguing against it, just calling me a closeted faggot, which isn't original, but I'm just having fun and fully expect and encourage it. 


Spoiler: Plot twist



Maybe this thread will reveal my inner lust for my own gender, and that im mentally ill


----------



## the fall of man (Feb 11, 2021)

The gays aren’t being annoying right now
The troons are


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 11, 2021)

That gayburger story sold jizz sauce, and people bought it. Especially the straights.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> That gayburger story sold jizz sauce, and people bought it. Especially the straights.


Are you trying to compete with me for being the forum's biggest retard?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Just in case you all forgot.


----------



## Calandrino (Feb 11, 2021)

"You see, OP is a homosexual: a person who demands an intimate relationship with members of their own sex."


----------



## GHTD (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> View attachment 1913922
> Just in case you all forgot.



> sourcing Vanguard America
Shiggy diggy.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

GHTD said:


> > sourcing Vanguard America
> Shiggy diggy.


Dont make use the (((mainstream media))) as a source.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

Whether homosexuality is or is not a mental illness is really immaterial.  "Mentally ill" isn't a moral judgement or a personal failing, so what does it matter?  Modern mental healthcare is so atrocious that even universally accepted, very obvious mental illnesses rarely get more than a band-aid.

What matters is, as you said, how society reacts to a behavior.  I think gay men are extremely susceptible to self destructive behavior, but will never get help for it because dying at 35 of a disease you got from a heroin needle is considered stunning and brave right now.  Whether this is a social contagion or an innate trait is up for debate, but either way gay men are basically self-genociding while the woke clap like morons.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Whether homosexuality is or is not a mental illness is really immaterial.  "Mentally ill" isn't a moral judgement or a personal failing, so what does it matter?  Modern mental healthcare is so atrocious that even universally accepted, very obvious mental illnesses rarely get more than a band-aid.
> 
> What matters is, as you said, how society reacts to a behavior.  I think gay men are extremely susceptible to self destructive behavior, but will never get help for it because dying at 35 of a disease you got from a heroin needle is considered stunning and brave right now.  Whether this is a social contagion or an innate trait is up for debate, but either way gay men are basically self-genociding while the woke clap like morons.


Thank you for an actual take, even if you mostly disagree with me


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 11, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Are you trying to compete with me for being the forum's biggest retard?



No, you're right. That clearly never happened.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 11, 2021)

OP is mentally ill.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Feb 11, 2021)

If it's not your asshole, it's not your problem. 
Everyone alive has some kind of mental illness (read the DSM5, there's no such thing as a 'healthy' person). 
I care about homosexuality about as much as I care about ornamental hedge mazes. 
Caring about how others live their lives makes it seem like you don't have anything in your own to be proud of.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 11, 2021)

OP got over his craving for cock, and he knows you can too.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> If it's not your asshole, it's not your problem.
> Everyone alive has some kind of mental illness (read the DSM5, there's no such thing as a 'healthy' person).
> I care about homosexuality about as much as I care about ornamental hedge mazes.
> Caring about how others live their lives makes it seem like you don't have anything in your own to be proud of.


It's not your baby being aborted, its not your problem. It's not my political philosophy being censored, so its not my problem. The problem is that society is promoting mental illness which hurts mankind in the long run. I'm not out here beating women in my local planned parenthood or gays in the gaybar, but I sure as hell care about society and want it to be better, not worse. Also, DSM-V probably also says being trans isn't mental illness, its become pozzed af and I don't care for what the new iteration has to say. Having faults and having a mental illness are different things and I wouldn't play semantics with it. thank you for an honest take though.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Feb 11, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> It's not your baby being aborted, its not your problem. It's not my political philosophy being censored, so its not my problem.


One of these things is not like the other. 
Abortion is something that I'm incredibly uncomfortable with, but I think the best way to explain my position is that it's like chemotherapy. It's something that should be an absolute last resort, but ultimately,, I'm glad it exists. I think it's relied upon in a very unhealthy way as a form of contraception, and I don't understand why. I've been sexually active for almost 30 years now, and have never gotten anyone pregnant, because for the first half of those years I lived in a state where abortion was illegal, so I (and my partners) were careful. The idea of raw dogging someone who wasn't on contraception seems utterly absurd to me, because that's how babies are made. 
Censorship of political opinions is fundamentally wrong no matter who is doing it, because just because you think you are right doesn't mean you can't learn something from a different perspective.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> One of these things is not like the other.
> Abortion is something that I'm incredibly uncomfortable with, but I think the best way to explain my position is that it's like chemotherapy. It's something that should be an absolute last resort, but ultimately,, I'm glad it exists. I think it's relied upon in a very unhealthy way as a form of contraception, and I don't understand why. I've been sexually active for almost 30 years now, and have never gotten anyone pregnant, because for the first half of those years I lived in a state where abortion was illegal, so I (and my partners) were careful. The idea of raw dogging someone who wasn't on contraception seems utterly absurd to me, because that's how babies are made.
> Censorship of political opinions is fundamentally wrong no matter who is doing it, because just because you think you are right doesn't mean you can't learn something from a different perspective.


I don't want to stray from my big fat gay thread, but I'll give a fair response: You have a point, but I get tired of the "it has a non-degenerate purpose". If one or both the mother and baby will die without it, very few people argue against that, but this is realistically not what most feminists and states are challenging nowadays, they are challenging various degrees of late stage, "opps I change my mind, keel it" abortions both legally and as a moral good. The fact of the matter is that many people think late stage abortion is good and many DO think that censorship of da nazi's is good, so even if I am or not getting assblasted on ram ranch doesn't mean I can't call it out as a problem that many accept, regardless of its negative physical and mental effects on themselves and the further derangement of society.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Are you trying to compete with me for being the forum's biggest retard?


from what I'm seeing there's no competition here bruv


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 11, 2021)

Feel bad for the lesbians


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 11, 2021)

Really wish I could still rate people "autistic" in Deep Thoughts...


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 11, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Really wish I could still rate people "autistic" in Deep Thoughts...


for every post and comment, its kinda implied there bud.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 11, 2021)

Disrespectfully rejected and I hate you.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Feb 11, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I don't want to stray from my big fat gay thread, but I'll give a fair response: You have a point, but I get tired of the "it has a non-degenerate purpose". If one or both the mother and baby will die without it, very few people argue against that, but this is realistically not what most feminists and states are challenging nowadays, they are challenging various degrees of late stage, "opps I change my mind, keel it" abortions both legally and as a moral good. The fact of the matter is that many people think late stage abortion is good and many DO think that censorship of da nazi's is good, so even if I am or not getting assblasted on ram ranch doesn't mean I can't call it out as a problem that many accept, regardless of its negative physical and mental effects on themselves and the further derangement of society.


I totally agree with your perspective here, "changing your mind" shouldn't be an acceptable reason for an abortion. If you know you had unprotected sex (which has happened to me once), there's a morning after pill for that. 
The only non-medical reason I can really think of (assuming that the act of conception was a consensual encounter) would be if the father died and that would put the mother (and baby) in significant financial difficulties. I'm sure there are other examples which would probably fit the bill, but I'm busy at work and can't really think of any at the moment.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 11, 2021)

Fags are disgusting. Have you seen the fag pride nowadays?  It's fucking disgusting.  

It is true.  No normal person would behave this way.  They are truly mentally fucked.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 12, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Fags are disgusting. Have you seen the fag pride nowadays?  It's fucking disgusting.
> 
> It is true.  No normal person would behave this way.  They are truly mentally fucked.


Yeah. Cigarettes are gross.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 12, 2021)

I think that mental illness (of which homosexuality is sort of a kind) is complicated because with physical illnesses, we focus on the cause, while with mental illness we focus on the symptoms. Reality is that there's tons of reasons why people come out sodomites, no one cause.

I do think Kinsey was kind of right that we're not built 100% hetero, but I also think there's a big difference between slight deviations normal people sometimes feel and being a faggot. Also, culture can make you a faggot (like Ancient Greece) if you get the homo that's caused by being molested. Even with Ancient Greeks, they tended to pair up teen boys with older men, i.e. grooming.

I also suspect you can become gay by not getting any from women for long enough. A lot of nerds seem to turn gay given enough time. Porn probably makes it worse by keeping them sexually wound-up 24/7.

Ultimately, homosexuality in and of itself isn't near as bad as the culture that surrounds it in the modern world. If we were like Greeks, where your gay grooming involved learning how to exercise and be a functioning member of the polis, then it might even be a net postiive.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe basing your identity around your sexuality is a universally retarded thing in the first place.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 12, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I find it very interesting how many people here will laugh and mock the deranged troon, but fully accept da gay. A gay is just as deranged as a troon. Transgenderism is a mental illness that causes self harm and has no evolutionary purpose in and of itself while also hindering other evolutionary purposes (anything regarding your natural sex organs). Being gay is more or less the same, but before I begin, remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.
> 
> 1) Does being gay directly cause you harm?
> Yes, being gay, regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole, give you aids, or both. Those who point and say "well not lesbians bigot!", lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.
> ...



OK Redneck


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Feb 12, 2021)

When you attach the same value to morality as to video game preferences anything goes


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Feb 13, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> View attachment 1913922
> Just in case you all forgot.


Source for....any of this?


----------



## Aidan (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not entirely against you OP, but your reasoning is really fucking gay. Arguing evolution is a dumb angle because we do all sorts of shit that makes no sense in terms of biological fitness. 

If anything I just assume the unusually high amount of gay these days is just because it's cool and pushed, sort of like troonery. Some argue that it's some sort of response to overpopulation and stuff which is at least an interesting perspective but I don't buy into it. For me the strangest part is that it seems to be mostly guys who  catch the gay and same with trannies, which says there's something specific to guys about it all. 



> remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.


This bit is what I think is probably the driving factor more than anything.


----------



## niqlo (Feb 13, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> The problem is that society is promoting mental illness which hurts mankind in the long run


So what if it "hurts mankind"? Why is "mankind" objectively good? I don't personally give a fuck about what happens to mankind.

Why would, for example, the sudden death of all humans be an objectively "bad" thing? Life serves no inherent "purpose", so the way I see it is, I'm just here to passively experience life, just like playing a game. Life has no inherent purpose, so why shouldn't we be able to do with it whatever we please, and fuck whoever we want? Why does it matter if we "hurt mankind" while doing so? What does anyone actually gain from imposing restrictions on themselves?

We only have a single, finite life. Expecting others to live for the benefit of "mankind" and not themselves is retarded. Morality is fucking stupid and pointless.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Feb 13, 2021)

It is possible most of the time for an ordinary person to co-exist with the gays by ignoring them. Gays and lesbians and bis are still attracted to who they’re attracted to whether you know it or not, they don’t need you to confirm anything for them, Occasionally you get a gay cakes thing but it isn’t that common. And while I do not think anyone should be forced to create a bespoke item to celebrate something that does not align with their values, generally people who are buying custom cakes are celebrating something happy, and cakes are everywhere, you can actually even make them yourself. And legal recognition of the business partnership of marriage is perfectly fine, just leave churches alone if they don’t want to support it.

It is impossible to co-exist with troons by ignoring them because they don’t exist if you do. This is why constant validation - emotional labor - from every single person they do and do not encounter. The entire population of the planet is responsible for agreeing troons are what they say they are and if you don’t agree they die. If you don’t agree that Eric is Erica and always has been, and also looks pretty, and also you will bang him and tell your friends they have to as well, and give in to every single whim every individual troon anywhere demands at any moment, you are killing them. You even have to labor for them when they’re not around. You have to take your focus and support away from yourself and expend it on every troon, whether you know them or not.

And unlike gay cakes, troon funeral home directors are in the faces of people at moments of immediate grief and misery, cakes cost nothing compara*ti*vely speaking, and serial killer experiments aside, you actually cannot enbalm a cadaver at home by yourself. The situations are just leagues apart.

That is the difference. That gay got his asshole ripped out and died of AIDS without my involvement. Troons cannot exist without involving 100% of everyone, 100% of the time. And they inflict it on people at their moments of greatest misery, pain, vulnerability, sadness, and fear.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 13, 2021)

Whatsup bud? said:


> Source for....any of this?


https://archive.md/LRe05


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 13, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> It is possible most of the time for an ordinary person to co-exist with the gays by ignoring them. Gays and lesbians and bis are still attracted to who they’re attracted to whether you know it or not, they don’t need you to confirm anything for them, Occasionally you get a gay cakes thing but it isn’t that common. And while I do not think anyone should be forced to create a bespoke item to celebrate something that does not align with their values, generally people who are buying custom cakes are celebrating something happy, and cakes are everywhere, you can actually even make them yourself. And legal recognition of the business partnership of marriage is perfectly fine, just leave churches alone if they don’t want to support it.
> 
> It is impossible to co-exist with troons by ignoring them because they don’t exist if you do. This is why constant validation - emotional labor - from every single person they do and do not encounter. The entire population of the planet is responsible for agreeing troons are what they say they are and if you don’t agree they die. If you don’t agree that Eric is Erica and always has been, and also looks pretty, and also you will gang him and tell your friends they have to as well, and give in to every single whim every individual troon anywhere demands at any moment, you are killing them. You even have to labor for them when they’re not around. You have to take your focus and support away from yourself and expend it on every troon, whether you know them or not.
> 
> ...


We live in a s o c i e t y so the assertations of other people's choices not affecting you or other nonconsenting persons do not reflect reality. The AIDS patient is soaking up a hospital bed and lifesaving drugs while they seccumb (or don't) to an opportunistic infection (wonder if there are any current situations that have dealt with a similar issue). The widely accepted (within the community) grooming that gay men participate in by definition is effecting nonconsenting persons. I'd say that calling it not affecting others is either a lie or a bit of hyperbole to say, more relevant is to what degree other people should tolerate it, or be forced to.
Certainly the cake thing is not nearly as concerning on it's own as it is a warning to what may come in the future but it's a very subjective concern.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Feb 13, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> We live in a s o c i e t y so the assertations of other people's choices not affecting you or other nonconsenting persons do not reflect reality. The AIDS patient is soaking up a hospital bed and lifesaving drugs while they seccumb (or don't) to an opportunistic infection (wonder if there are any current situations that have dealt with a similar issue). The widely accepted (within the community) grooming that gay men participate in by definition is effecting nonconsenting persons. I'd say that calling it not affecting others is either a lie or a bit of hyperbole to say, more relevant is to what degree other people should tolerate it, or be forced to.
> Certainly the cake thing is not nearly as concerning on it's own as it is a warning to what may come in the future but it's a very subjective concern.


How many AIDS patients do you think are just taking up space in hospitals? Trying to stay civil here, but did you get your info from a 90s Chick Tract?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 13, 2021)

Whatsup bud? said:


> How many AIDS patients do you think are just taking up space in hospitals? Trying to stay civil here, but did you get your info from a 90s Chick Tract?


It doesnt matter how many more than zero when question is "does it affect others?"


----------



## Ahriman (Feb 13, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> View attachment 1913922
> Just in case you all forgot.


Another big redpill.





https://archive.md/LRe05
Really makes you think.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Feb 13, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> Another big redpill.
> 
> View attachment 1918046
> https://archive.md/LRe05
> Really makes you think.


All this picture does is remind me to be grateful that women generally do not behave like men.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 13, 2021)

Aidan said:


> I'm not entirely against you OP, but your reasoning is really fucking gay. Arguing evolution is a dumb angle because we do all sorts of shit that makes no sense in terms of biological fitness.
> 
> If anything I just assume the unusually high amount of gay these days is just because it's cool and pushed, sort of like troonery. Some argue that it's some sort of response to overpopulation and stuff which is at least an interesting perspective but I don't buy into it. For me the strangest part is that it seems to be mostly guys who  catch the gay and same with trannies, which says there's something specific to guys about it all.
> 
> ...


The important thing is that when I argued evolution, I had 1 very important factor that needed to also be meet which you ignored in your response, which is that it negatively hurts oneself both mentally and physically. To add on, this is arguing against it as a "born gay", I mention that under the belief that being gay is a choice, I would no longer necessarily call it a cut and dry mental illness. Listening to music or watching tv are choices that have no evolutionary benefits, but do not have any strong negatives (in moderation). Masturbating can have negative mental consequences, but it is a degenerate CHOICE one makes. Being born a left or right hand/eye dominant person has no advantage either way, but no negative effect either way, so not a mental illness. This is the major difference I am bringing up. If you believe its a choice, I would just says its a degenerate behavior, but then people will screech at me saying "its not a choice". I gave an ultimatum: either a choice or a mental illness.  

A large reason I made this thread in the first place is to point out a large problem with how people think. Many here grew up accepting gays, for many, to an equal amount to say, moral teachings like the 10 commandments (I'm not gonna religious sperg, just comparing to trad. moral standings.) Our current youth accepts them over these morals. While people on the left consistently question our social traditions in order to steer society in their direction, any questioning on THEIR society gets negative reactions, even to many on the "right". Every inch you give the hysterical progressives is another inch for your grave, and I'm not just talking to trump voters/supporters/farther-right. every LGBT position you forfeit, every social program you accept, every right you hand over is what's creating 1984. Its never too late to re-adopt now "banished ideas", such as not accepting gays. You are not arguing against me because you can prove me wrong, but you "know" I'm wrong because you have believed it your whole life. Step out of the matrix and realize you have been living a lie.


----------



## Ahriman (Feb 13, 2021)

Gog & Magog said:


> All this picture does is remind me to be grateful that women generally do not behave like men.


Indeed.

Also, troons will always be certified degenerates, there's a term for what they are.












						What Is Autogynephilia? An Interview with Dr Ray Blanchard
					

Ray Blanchard is an adjunct Professor of Psychiatry at the University of Toronto who specialises in the study of human sexuality, with a particular focus on sexual orientation, paraphilias, and gender identity disorders. In the 1980s and 1990s he developed a theory around the causes of gender...




					quillette.com
				






> "...some autogynephilic men symbolize themselves as women in their masturbation fantasies. Examples I have collected include: sexual fantasies of menstruation and masturbatory rituals that simulate menstruation; giving oneself an enema, while imagining the anus is a vagina and the enema is a vaginal douche; helping the maid clean the house; sitting in a girls’ class at school; knitting in the company of other women; and riding a girls’ bicycle. "


----------



## Aidan (Feb 13, 2021)

You're touching on a lot of problems that aren't specific to the big gay. Primarily "leftism" or "progressivism" and the culture surrounding it being degenerate and aggressive when criticized.

Call gay whatever but stick with that. I don't know enough to say whether people are born gay or not, but I think with how many more people are "gay" nowadays it's clear that it's more than genetics. I blame media for much of that.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Feb 13, 2021)

toxoplasmosis parasites practice moral relativism dude.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 13, 2021)

Masturbation is for reproduction.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 13, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I find it very interesting how many people here will laugh and mock the deranged troon, but fully accept da gay. A gay is just as deranged as a troon. Transgenderism is a mental illness that causes self harm and has no evolutionary purpose in and of itself while also hindering other evolutionary purposes (anything regarding your natural sex organs). Being gay is more or less the same, but before I begin, remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.
> 
> 1) Does being gay directly cause you harm?
> Yes, being gay, regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole, give you aids, or both. Those who point and say "well not lesbians bigot!", lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.
> ...



1. How does it permanently destroy your asshole, unless they're into extreme fetishes like fisting? I know veteran gays who've taken dick all their lives and they're fine. By that logic anything you poop larger than a dick should cause damage as well.

AIDS risk can be mitigated by wearing condoms, taking PrEP, or just not being a promiscuous faggot. Plus there are effective treatments now and it's not the death sentence it was like in the 80's. The reason that men who have sex with men have higher rates of transmission is because anal sex is high risk due to the rectum being easily permeated and bodily fluids can come into contact that way, also that men are more promiscuous than women and more have unsafe sex. So yes, you could argue that gay men are more likely to participate in unhealthy behaviors (which I 100% agree and it's a big problem in the community), but you're conflating being gay and having unsafe sex, something which heterosexual men do as well.

Idk about the lesbian part and maybe it's true but still, you can still be lesbian and have a happy stable relationship.

2/3. Your claim that gay men lose function of their assholes is dubious at best.

The argument that homosexuality is a mental illness falls apart when you consider that all other mental illnesses harm the affected's quality of life or the quality of life of others significantly, causing them to seek psychiatric treatment. In the west, many gay people are able to live life as they please and their quality of life is similar to those in heterosexual relationships. Pedophilia, on the other hand, causes great harm to society (because kids cannot consent) and therefore will always be classified as a paraphilia because it affects the quality of life of society's most vulnerable, children.

Even if someone "chooses" to be gay, as long as they don't harm anyone, they have the personal freedom to do so.

Yes, LGBT in 2021 is mainly degenerate, and the slippery slope is unfortunately real, but the only solution to this is to get the TQ to shut up and stop enabling them, not to shun the normal gays.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> 1. How does it permanently destroy your asshole, unless they're into extreme fetishes like fisting? I know veteran gays who've taken dick all their lives and they're fine. By that logic anything you poop larger than a dick should cause damage as well.
> 
> AIDS risk can be mitigated by wearing condoms, taking PrEP, or just not being a promiscuous faggot. Plus there are effective treatments now and it's not the death sentence it was like in the 80's. The reason that men who have sex with men have higher rates of transmission is because anal sex is high risk due to the rectum being easily permeated and bodily fluids can come into contact that way, also that men are more promiscuous than women and more have unsafe sex. So yes, you could argue that gay men are more likely to participate in unhealthy behaviors (which I 100% agree and it's a big problem in the community), but you're conflating being gay and having unsafe sex, something which heterosexual men do as well.
> 
> ...


How does it not affect quality of life when you get diseases and torn assholes from it? when you get beaten by your lesbian wife? No naturally healthy act gives you diseases in the first place and natural didn't intend for you to invent rubber wear to do natural acts. Every aspect of it is unnatural and we had people seek treatment for it, that was banned for being homophobic. I recommend this stream which is a shitpost, but he's reading a real article from someone who lived through the cali gay scene and how it has changed, please tell me how in anyway this isn't a deranged lifestyle. Stream

And like I said from my OP, the big *if* factor in my whole spiel is on the basis of if being gay is a choice or not. I personally have believed its a choice, but many say it is not, so under that assumption, this is what seems logical to me. IF all gays come out and admit they choose to be gay, I completely retract my mental illness statement, no longer a valid analysis on it. It just amazes me that with so much common sense available on the topic, so many people will forgo the obvious and defend gays because that idea was shoved down their throat for their entire lives and now clap for the extremely predatory culture that is being used as a basis for trans, pedos, furrys and God knows whats next. 





> You're touching on a lot of problems that aren't specific to the big gay. Primarily "leftism" or "progressivism" and the culture surrounding it being degenerate and aggressive when criticized.


Your right, I'm getting ahead of myself, but progressivism is of course the driving factor behind gay acceptance and feels fitting to include, especially in regards to the backlash for questioning their "truths", namely the grey area of being gay.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 14, 2021)

Again, torn asshole is a fallacious argument, unless you want to back that up I'm going to assume you're pulling it out of your ass.

I'm betting the dude in that video was into other fetishes that would cause more trauma to the rectum.

Isn't 99% of modern life "unnatural"? What does unnatural mean anyway? And something being natural/unnatural has very little to do with its morality.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 14, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Again, torn asshole is a fallacious argument, unless you want to back that up I'm going to assume you're pulling it out of your ass.
> 
> I'm betting the dude in that video was into other fetishes that would cause more trauma to the rectum.
> 
> Isn't 99% of modern life "unnatural"? What does unnatural mean anyway? And something being natural/unnatural has very little to do with its morality.


For me it means that an appeal to nature isn't just fallacious it's wrong on its face


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 14, 2021)

> Almost two decades after stopping such behavior, the most vicious joke has been on me – as today I am sometimes forced into adult protective undergarments. The boy who wanted to be a man is stuck being a baby.



So he sucked so hard at bottoming he became incontinent 

It doesn't biologically make sense, since the internal sphincter relaxes when pressure is felt (whether is be from poop or a dick) and it stretches to that size normally


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Feb 14, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> How does it not affect quality of life when you get diseases and torn assholes from it? when you get beaten by your lesbian wife? No naturally healthy act gives you diseases in the first place and natural didn't intend for you to invent rubber wear to do natural acts. Every aspect of it is unnatural and we had people seek treatment for it, that was banned for being homophobic. I recommend this stream which is a shitpost, but he's reading a real article from someone who lived through the cali gay scene and how it has changed, please tell me how in anyway this isn't a deranged lifestyle. Stream
> 
> And like I said from my OP, the big *if* factor in my whole spiel is on the basis of if being gay is a choice or not. I personally have believed its a choice, but many say it is not, so under that assumption, this is what seems logical to me. IF all gays come out and admit they choose to be gay, I completely retract my mental illness statement, no longer a valid analysis on it. It just amazes me that with so much common sense available on the topic, so many people will forgo the obvious and defend gays because that idea was shoved down their throat for their entire lives and now clap for the extremely predatory culture that is being used as a basis for trans, pedos, furrys and God knows whats next.
> 
> ...


Wait. So you're against condoms on principle? Not just in gay sex? Also, you don't think heterosexual sex causes disease? Like...you're basically saying the only true healthy way for sex to occur is between two people who have only ever had sex with each other which is just asinine.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 14, 2021)

Whatsup bud? said:


> Wait. So you're against condoms on principle? Not just in gay sex? Also, you don't think heterosexual sex causes disease? Like...you're basically saying the only true healthy way for sex to occur is between two people who have only ever had sex with each other which is just asinine.


That's the biggest strawman I have ever heard. I said that a "natural act" should not require manmade devices in order to be healthy. When manmade devices are REQUIRED, its no longer natural. condoms or other manmade devices are not required for healthy normal reproductive means for most people, with those who need manmade intervention of any reason suffer from some form of reproduction problem which isn't normal, but as I even say for the idea of someone "born gay", is not the person's fault. Try harder to taste the steak there bud, even if its not real.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 14, 2021)

I get the impression OP speaks from experience regarding the dangers of buttsex.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 14, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I get the impression OP speaks from experience regarding the dangers of buttsex.


Little late for the joke there my dude, literally the first 2 pages are other spergs who already said it, in fact you yourself may have already made that joke. Thanks for following this thread so you can make a joke from the mid-2000s for the minute I post though, glad I'm so important to you


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 15, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Little late for the joke there my dude, literally the first 2 pages are other spergs who already said it, in fact you yourself may have already made that joke. Thanks for following this thread so you can make a joke from the mid-2000s for the minute I post though, glad I'm so important to you


I think the point bears repeating


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Feb 15, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> https://archive.md/LRe05


Holy dick. This is terrifying.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 15, 2021)

OP is a faggot and I would not have sex with him


----------



## NynchLiggers (Feb 15, 2021)

Dropping pic related here


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 15, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> ...I said that a "natural act" should not require manmade devices in order to be healthy. When manmade devices are REQUIRED, its no longer natural...


I see. Sorry ladies, no c sections or abortions for you since it disrupts the primitive ways of reproduction our ancestors had hunting mammoths.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 15, 2021)

Absurd said:


> I see. Sorry ladies, no c sections or abortions for you since it disrupts the primitive ways of reproduction our ancestors had hunting mammoths.


Imagine looking 2 sentences down to see where I address this. You reject progressives are like Q-people at this point, just see what you wanna see.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 15, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Imagine looking 2 sentences down to see where I address this. You reject progressives are like Q-people at this point, just see what you wanna see.


Shocking, it is like a mirror doesn't exist in your home. How do you put on your makeup before performing in drag?


----------



## Niggerman (Feb 24, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I find it very interesting how many people here will laugh and mock the deranged troon, but fully accept da gay. A gay is just as deranged as a troon. Transgenderism is a mental illness that causes self harm and has no evolutionary purpose in and of itself while also hindering other evolutionary purposes (anything regarding your natural sex organs). Being gay is more or less the same, but before I begin, remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.
> 
> 1) Does being gay directly cause you harm?
> Yes, being gay, regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole, give you aids, or both. Those who point and say "well not lesbians bigot!", lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.
> ...


Your average Westerner is been brained washed into thinking faggots are normal because man on TV with British accent said fags good. So they dont see the cognitive dissonance, after all they have always hated gays
trannys pedos and most of them would be here saying how awesome trannys are unlike those evil pedos in 10-20 years.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 24, 2021)

I think you either don't understand evolution, or are giving it more consideration than it really deserves.

The truth is that there is really no such thing as "evolutionary purpose", because evolution has no purpose. The reason that any of us are alive is because nature has not selected us out of the gene pool, and the fact that homosexual behavior has been a documented part of human civilization since it's dawn should tell you that homosexuality clearly isn't at odds with human nature. It's obviously very much a part of it.

I'd also dispute the idea that sexuality is purely about reproduction. I'd argue that reproduction is more of a side effect, and that the primary purpose of sex (at least as far as we conscious beings are concerned) is recreational. Humans are a highly social species, and the emotional bonds that are formed through sexual intimacy have always formed an important part of our lives, and throughout human cultures, we have created rituals and roles around sex that clearly go beyond reproduction.

In some contexts, same-sex intimacy is arguably a useful adaptation, as it helps to relieve stress and strengthen camaraderie between members of the same sex in difficult circumstances. The Sacred Band of Thebes, for instance, were notoriously effective in battle, and their unit consisted exclusively of pairs of homosexual lovers.

The mental illness angle doesn't make any sense to me, because to be mentally ill is to be afflicted with a disposition that is either unwanted or harmful, and homosexual attraction is neither of those things in and of itself. There are definitely destructive and unhealthy practices which exist within the gay community, but I think that is attributable to certain attitudes which are extant within the community rather than the sexual preference itself. One could make similar observations about dysfunctional attitudes which may exist within certain ethnic communities, but that doesn't mean being a member of a certain ethnicity is a mental illness.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 24, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> No naturally healthy act gives you diseases in the first place and natural didn't intend for you to invent rubber wear to do natural acts.


You can get a whole bunch of nasties from heterosexual sex, diseases that have been with us as long as we've been a distinct species. Longer in a lot of cases.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I think you either don't understand evolution, or are giving it more consideration than it really deserves.
> 
> The truth is that there is really no such thing as "evolutionary purpose", because *evolution has no purpose[1].* The reason that any of us are alive is because nature has not selected us out of the gene pool, and the fact that homosexual behavior has been a documented part of human civilization since it's dawn should tell you that homosexuality clearly isn't at odds with human nature. It's obviously very much a part of it.
> 
> ...


U wot m8? 
1. Evolution is a process of change where suitable mutations are "selected for" or disfavored by higher or lower propagation. Maybe you mean it has "no end goal"? Which is only true becuase theres not really an "end".

2. As for sex being more about pleasure than reproduction, sex is the only realistic means in which reproduction can happen (in any sort of scale). It having gathered other purposes doesn't change it being the only realistic way to have more generations of man. Sex in absense of pleasure would still continue s o c i e t y, albeit likely different (many other ways to have pleasure). Sex in absense of reproduction would end the species.

3. So does sickle cell anemia.

4. By not spreading your genes it is harmful from the evolutionary standpoint, and it certainly is aberrant from the normal, even if it is natural (like most illnesses).


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Feb 24, 2021)

I mean sure, I will say that being gay has absolutely harmed me in my life, BUT I will also say that I just can't be heterosexual. I tried it, it didn't work, I gotta have a woman, I can have the best guy ever, and my gay ass can't appreciate him enough. If people can change themselves, more power to them but really, who cares. I'm gay, whatever. I like chicks. Big fucking deal.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Feb 24, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I find it very interesting how many people here will laugh and mock the deranged troon, but fully accept da gay. A gay is just as deranged as a troon. Transgenderism is a mental illness that causes self harm and has no evolutionary purpose in and of itself while also hindering other evolutionary purposes (anything regarding your natural sex organs). Being gay is more or less the same, but before I begin, remember that as the media is currently hammering tranny acceptance down your throat, it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.
> 
> 1) Does being gay directly cause you harm?
> Yes, being gay, regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole, give you aids, or both. Those who point and say "well not lesbians bigot!", lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.


It honestly depends on how many persons a faggot sleeps with to permanently damage an asshole in addition to how roughly they like to get fucked. Furthermore, a top does not suffer damage to his asshole as he is a top. As to HIV/AIDS, I have a home test kit for potential partners and don't sleep with skanky men.


Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> 2) Does being gay have any evolutionary purpose?
> No, being gay has zero benefit in a biological/evolutionary purpose, which many activities don't, but the difference is:
> 
> 3) Does being gay hinder other evolutionary/biological functions?
> Yes, besides the lost of function of your asshole, being gay is your brain malfunctioning, giving the lack of natural desire to have children. It's one thing to either have family planning or to choose not to, but the evolutionary desire is literally missing in a way. You still have the very deep urges to spread your seed/get pregnant, but you either mentally and naturally do not have the ability to desire the right gendered partner, or you do but you choose to be gay as a lifestyle choice, which takes my being gay from a mental illness to being a degenerate behavior that I am less forgiving of (I would not gas people for mental illness).


My asshole works perfectly fine, faggot. Okay, I really don't have an evolutionary function. I fail to see why we should all be slaves to strict evolutionary function or face censure from Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX. BTW...come up here to Idaho and I will show you my lifestyle as a faggot. I usually involves waking up by myself, wanking my meat, taking my dog for a short walk, driving to work, making breakfast there, workings a upper mid-level civil service job (meaning I have to deal with retards around me), shitposting on Kiwifarms, microwaving lunch, working for a few more hours talking to retards, driving home, walking my dog, make dinner, and perhaps getting so range time in.

That is my lifestyle as a faggot. If you want to chant me up at the town bar, I will be wearing some kind of 5.11 tactical clothing.


Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Lastly, if you believe people ARE born gay, not choosing it, the last thing to keep your noggin joggin' is this: Being gay has been considered a mental illness in the U.S. for years, and was listed as one in the early DSMs, but was later removed, as psychologically, the determining factor on if it is or not boils down to one key point: social acceptance. Pedophilia is only considered a mental illness because of the lack of social acceptance. Same is true for many other disorders. This is why many forms of autism are now no longer being classified as mental disorders, as very high functioning forms (not chris) are socially accepted as just a little weird. With that said, some mental illness are more accepted then others, and just because you have a mental illness doesn't mean you are a bad or evil person, but the first step is simply accepting that you are mentally ill if you are a faggot.


How does me being gay impair my ability to talk to assholes everyday and get paid? My faggotry causes no disruption to my daily life (see above) such I fail to see how it is a mental disorder.

Help me walk this through, what are the criteria for a mental disorder?



Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> *It's not your baby being aborted, its not your problem. It's not my political philosophy being censored, so its not my problem.*


An abortion is a termination of a human life. Arguably, this a is a violation of a babies negative right to life.  I liken it to the state imprisoning someone, when in the custody of the state it is responsible for your wellbeing as you cannot leave.

Suppression of a political philosophy is a particularly egregious form of violating someone's negative rights as we have a right to hold even retarded opinions.

My faggotry does not infringe on your negative rights.


Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> The problem is that society is promoting mental illness which hurts mankind in the long run.


I don't owe anyone shit.






Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I'm not out here beating women in my local planned parenthood or gays in the gaybar, but I sure as hell care about society and want it to be better, not worse. Also, DSM-V probably also says being trans isn't mental illness, its become pozzed af and I don't care for what the new iteration has to say. Having faults and having a mental illness are different things and I wouldn't play semantics with it. thank you for an honest take though.


Spousal abuse happens in all types of relationships, its just higher in lesbian ones. Gays might report more because so many of them are pussies.

Again, what are the criteria for mental illness?

https://archive.md/LRe05


> Claims that gay parents are just as capable of raising children as straight parents are misrepresented. Source:
> True. The studies of gay parenting are shit with small sample sizes, parents self reporting on the well being of their kids, sampling bias, etc.
> Between 24% and 90% of lesbians report being psychologically abused by their partners. Source:
> True. But you probably have to be a SJW to get to 90% by counting verbal abuse or an evil gaze.
> ...


I have deleted repetitious points and the list verges on gish galloping.

Dude, if you really are a faggot and are unhappy being one I suggest an ex-gay therapist or camp. I think its a waste of money and eventually you will have a broken straight marriage and still crave dick but I am just a random faggot on the internet.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Feb 24, 2021)

> I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life


OP, if I understood you correctly, you know 2 or more lesbians but you don't know or at least are friends with any gay man? I might have a answer for that.


> it did the same for gays throughout the 90s and 2000s until it was accepted.


Oh boy, do we live in the same planet? You can go to the most "liberal" places in the US and still see a shit-ton of homophobia.

Ok, so apparently you know some borderline batshit insane lesbians and your whole conception of "being gay" is based on that? That's common.
You see, you probably know a lot of gay men but you don't know that they are gay (they are not "out" to you), if you lurk or really just interact with some gay men you'll quickly learn why some don't like lesbians (hint hint) and believe me of not, gay man "straight passing" God I hate that term are very common, this is reason #1 why you _think_ you don't know a lot of gay men, they are _almost_ literally invisible and will not use their sexuality as a personality trait, also since there is no obvious body modification, I can guarantee you that even the gayest of the gays cannot tell for sure whether a guy is gay or not, and that plays a _huge_ role in the whole acceptance thing, since for "everyone else" the gays are invisible for the most part.

And for the other points:


> regardless of if you are a "top or bottom" will either permanently destroy your asshole


Side gays are a thing.


> Does being gay have any evolutionary purpose?


If you think being gay is a mental disease and you believe in evolution, than this problem will sort itself eventually, right? Or does the "increase" in gays prove that it either is not a mental disease (since they can't* reproduce) or is evolution a myth?


> Does being gay hinder other evolutionary/biological functions?


Not really, gay men (and women) have fully functional reproductive system that are not used "as intended".


> Lastly, if you believe people ARE born gay, not choosing it


Then please tell me where the fuck is science with my de-gay pills, a lot of people already mentioned this but yeah, choosing to reduce your dating pool and potentially get disowned by your family and having to deal with homophobia is such a fucking retarded option that it's baffling that someone with a half functioning brain would take that route, no wonder why suicide is an actual problem in the gay demography.

OP, get out of the closed ASAP or at least don't form your opinions based on the worst of the community demography, once you know someone that "seems normal but happens to be gay" you'll understand.


----------



## literal autist (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay but fags don’t force them to call me a girl


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 24, 2021)

SomeRandomJosh said:


> OP, if I understood you correctly, you know 2 or more lesbians but you don't know or at least are friends with any gay man? I might have a answer for that.
> 
> Oh boy, do we live in the same planet? You can go to the most "liberal" places in the US and still see a shit-ton of homophobia.
> 
> ...


I have been civil with pretty much all the gays/gay supporters in this thread despite them calling me a closeted gay amongst other things, but fuck off fag, I don't have pity for people crying homophobia, its no better then black fragility crying over muh racism. I never said anything about the gay men I know, I simply noted the two different lesbians to show that even in my small sample size, I saw it. If you don't like antidotes, go look at the stats. You instead assumed my experiences with gay men and created your whole argument based off of it.

AGAIN, as I repeat for the 1000x time in this thread, mental illness does not mean "kill all gays", and frankly, should be treated no different then say someone with autism (assuming there is no choice, where your "comeback" was you complaining about dating pools? ). Stop assuming I am a redneck closeted gay who wants you dead. Just because that is the easiest strawman to attack, it does not represent any of my arguments or tone with people here.  

Lastly,


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 25, 2021)

The homo death squads got him.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Lastly,


rip in pepperonis


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 25, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> U wot m8?
> 1. Evolution is a process of change where suitable mutations are "selected for" or disfavored by higher or lower propagation. Maybe you mean it has "no end goal"? Which is only true becuase theres not really an "end".


It's not really the case that suitable mutations are selected for, it's more the case that unsuitable ones are selected against. Genetic mutation itself is a random process: if you take a population of a certain organism and relocate them to a totally different environment, it's only one possibility that they will adapt to their new environment through genetic mutation; the other possibility is that they all go extinct.

The emergence of mutations which allow a species to adapt and survive ultimately comes down to luck, and the fact that homosexuality hasn't been selected out of the human condition should tell you that it clearly isn't being selected against. Many people who display same-sex attraction do in fact reproduce: bisexuality exists.


KateHikes14 said:


> 2. As for sex being more about pleasure than reproduction, sex is the only realistic means in which reproduction can happen (in any sort of scale). It having gathered other purposes doesn't change it being the only realistic way to have more generations of man. Sex in absense of pleasure would still continue s o c i e t y, albeit likely different (many other ways to have pleasure). Sex in absense of reproduction would end the species.


Define realistic. Is surrogacy unrealistic? Is it unrealistic for single women to use sperm banks? Is IVF unrealistic? I think you're massively underestimating the degree to which humans have decoupled sex from reproduction. It's now totally possible (and easy) to isolate them from one another if it serves our needs.

The only type of reproduction that heterosexuality really makes easier today is the unplanned kind, and I'd argue that's exactly the kind of reproduction we need to be getting away from. A lot of tradcon types like to go around arguing that homosexuals like to "surrender themselves to their base instincts", but this argument is just as easily applied to heterosexual couples in the developing world who practice no family planning. Funny how I don't see the same level of stigma towards that; especially when the latter is clearly so much more dysfunctional.


KateHikes14 said:


> 3. So does sickle cell anemia.


Sickle cell anemia diminishes quality of life, whereas homosexuality, in and of itself, does not. The biggest harm that comes from homosexuality worldwide is that it still carries a lot of prejudice, but if that's how we're going to argue against something, one could just as easily make the argument that being black in the 19th century was a harmful aberration. I certainly wouldn't accept that argument.


KateHikes14 said:


> 4. By not spreading your genes it is harmful from the evolutionary standpoint, and it certainly is aberrant from the normal, even if it is natural (like most illnesses).


Again with the "harmful". What is harmful about not reproducing on a planet where we already have too many people? In what way is it difficult for homosexual people to reproduce if they really want to?

Like I said, humans have largely decoupled sex from reproduction at this point, and even if this were not the case, sex clearly plays a role in our lives which goes beyond reproduction. As long as the sex is safe, I don't see how it could be harmful. Who is being hurt by it?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It's not really the case that suitable mutations are selected for, it's more the case that unsuitable ones are selected against. Genetic mutation itself is a random process: if you take a population of a certain organism and relocate them to a totally different environment, it's only one possibility that they will adapt to their new environment through genetic mutation; the other possibility is that they all go extinct.
> 
> The emergence of mutations which allow a species to adapt and survive ultimately comes down to luck, and the fact that homosexuality hasn't been selected out of the human condition should tell you that it clearly isn't being selected against. Many people who display same-sex attraction do in fact reproduce: bisexuality exists.


Persistence of a trait is not evidence of it's health, other paraphilias and rape have existed at least as far back as written records. I would argue that the degree to which one may be facinated or attracted to something/someone is an important aspect in the description of many paraphilia.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Define realistic. Is surrogacy unrealistic? Is it unrealistic for single women to use sperm banks? Is IVF unrealistic? I think you're massively underestimating the degree to which humans have decoupled sex from reproduction. It's now totally possible (and easy) to isolate them from one another if it serves our needs.
> 
> The only type of reproduction that heterosexuality really makes easier today is the unplanned kind, and I'd argue that's exactly the kind of reproduction we need to be getting away from. A lot of tradcon types like to go around arguing that homosexuals like to "surrender themselves to their base instincts", but this argument is just as easily applied to heterosexual couples in the developing world who practice no family planning. Funny how I don't see the same level of stigma towards that; especially when the latter is clearly so much more dysfunctional.





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Again with the "harmful". What is harmful about not reproducing on a planet where we already have too many people? In what way is it difficult for homosexual people to reproduce if they really want to?
> 
> Like I said, humans have largely decoupled sex from reproduction at this point, and even if this were not the case, sex clearly plays a role in our lives which goes beyond reproduction. *As long as the sex is safe*, I don't see how it could be harmful. Who is being hurt by it?


Surrogacy is very unrealistic as a means for continuing the species. It is extremely expensive and quite painful. I certainly do agree with hedonism being bad whether it is heterosexual or homosexual, but being as homosexual sex does not contribute to reproduction nor a healthy family unit it is always hedonistic.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Sickle cell anemia diminishes quality of life, whereas homosexuality, in and of itself, does not. The biggest harm that comes from homosexuality worldwide is that it still carries a lot of prejudice, but if that's how we're going to argue against something, one could just as easily make the argument that being black in the 19th century was a harmful aberration. I certainly wouldn't accept that argument.


That gets a bit into what part of culture are inherent and what part of it is malleable. I think most people who aren't ideologues would agree they are a mix. I'd argue that things seen broadly across time and in different areas are very likely to be inherent, like the homosexual grooming of ancient Greece being very similar to the rent boys in the Middle East or the child drag models/"chickenhawks" in modern America. These behaviors are inherently coercive and shouldn't be tolerated (nor should any child sexuallization).


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 25, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Persistence of a trait is not evidence of it's health, other paraphilias and rape have existed at least as far back as written records. I would argue that the degree to which one may be facinated or attracted to something/someone is an important aspect in the description of many paraphilia.


Persistence of a trait is simply evidence that it's not reliably being selected against, which means that it can't somehow be at odds with evolution, as you previously attempted to argue. Whether or not it's "healthy" is a separate discussion, but if your argument that it's not healthy rests upon an erroneous appeal to nature, without any clear reference to data, causal relationships, or mitigating circumstances, then I'm disinclined to take it seriously.

Mentioning rape in the context of health is a bizarre way to come at the issue to begin with. What makes rape bad is not that it's "unhealthy", but that it's immoral. I feel like this is what you're trying to argue, but at the same time you want the rubber stamp of nature to embellish your argument because it's otherwise highly tenuous. If we keep the discussion firmly centered on ethics though (as I think it clearly should be), then I think the argument is very straightforward: antisocial sexual behaviors such as rape clearly hurt people, whereas consensual homosexual activity does not.


KateHikes14 said:


> Surrogacy is very unrealistic as a means for continuing the species. It is extremely expensive and quite painful. I certainly do agree with hedonism being bad whether it is heterosexual or homosexual, but being as homosexual sex does not contribute to reproduction nor a healthy family unit it is always hedonistic.


Surrogacy is expensive, but not when weighted against the cost of the extra lifetime you're bringing into the world. For parents who really want children but otherwise can't, it's an option, and in my opinion, the willingness of those parents to invest so heavily to become parents shows a level of dedication which makes them precisely the kind of people who should be reproducing the most.

Beyond the issue of surrogacy, the idea that the future continuance of our species would be a strenuous task in the absence of heterosexuals is patently ridiculous. Our species has survived population bottlenecks in the past which reduced the global population to as few as 1000 individuals in some cases, and that was before we even had agriculture to help us, let alone any technology.

Today, we have the opposite problem: a global population of 7 billion and rapidly rising, and a soon-to-be reality of not having enough opportunities and resources to provide these new people with; coupled with an energy/climate crisis to top it all off. In this context, hand-wringing about the ostensibly non-reproductive nature of homosexuality is just plain silly.

It also seems to me that you don't understand what hedonism means. Normatively, hedonism is the ethical belief that pleasure should be the barometer of right and wrong, and it's certainly possible to be homosexual and not believe that. Pursuing pleasure from time to time doesn't make someone a hedonist, and hedonism being bad doesn't mean pleasure in and of itself is.


KateHikes14 said:


> That gets a bit into what part of culture are inherent and what part of it is malleable. I think most people who aren't ideologues would agree they are a mix. I'd argue that things seen broadly across time and in different areas are very likely to be inherent, like the homosexual grooming of ancient Greece being very similar to the rent boys in the Middle East or the child drag models/"chickenhawks" in modern America. These behaviors are inherently coercive and shouldn't be tolerated (nor should any child sexuallization).


I agree. The sexualization of children should never be tolerated, because it's clearly harmful. I must have missed where this is a necessary part of homosexuality though.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

If population is dropping and this is a problem, maybe you should be scolding the heterosexual majority who clearly aren't fulfilling what you seem to think is their duty to propagate and perpetuate humanity instead of a much smaller fraction of humanity that happens to be homosexual.  Maybe it has nothing to do with sexuality.  Maybe it has more to do with a world and society that doesn't exactly make parenthood attractive for one reason or another.

If child molestation is a homosexual thing, whence cometh all these heterosexual predators? You could try and argue that the homosexual demographic has a higher percentage of predators but you'd need to provide decent cited evidence, and we'd still have the issue of hetero predators being a thing.


----------



## SilkGnut (Feb 25, 2021)

The most interesting part of this thread is the bizarre hostility with which the OP has been met. 

I understand that I am on Kiwifarms and that is just kind of how things go around here, but god damn people seem upset that somebody even wants to have this conversation.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Feb 25, 2021)

SilkGnut said:


> The most interesting part of this thread is the bizarre hostility with which the OP has been met.
> 
> I understand that I am on Kiwifarms and that is just kind of how things go around here, but god damn people seem upset that somebody even wants to have this conversation.


I wonder how many of the users of Kiwifarms are faggots, dukes, or bisexuals?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

SilkGnut said:


> The most interesting part of this thread is the bizarre hostility with which the OP has been met.


The tone was at least partially set in the first post, where it went from there is just typical DT.


SilkGnut said:


> I understand that I am on Kiwifarms and that is just kind of how things go around here, but god damn people seem upset that somebody even wants to have this conversation.


Smarter people than OP have had similar conversations and have had much more polite responses because they weren't obvious speds posting half-assed bait.

Any kind of debate about how deleterious the dreaded gays are to societal cohesion that centers on naturalistic fallacy, child predators, replacement rate for populations and mental infirmity is pre-loaded with hilariously fallacious presuppositions.  There are plenty of insane hetero people.  There are plenty of hetero child predators.  There are gay people that adopt and reproduce via surrogacy.  If we all lived as "nature intended" we'd be dwelling in old hollowed logs and caves with no technology more advanced than sticks and rocks, no medical care to speak of, with short brutish lives that stopped somewhere in the late 30s at best and likely with no greater aspirations in life than surviving another week.

It might depend on what you call "natural" (and that's an entire fucking 55-gallon drum of worms, open it if you care to) but it can be easily argued that art is unnatural, religion and spirituality is unnatural, medicine and technology is unnatural, keeping pets and livestock is unnatural, family planning is unnatural... "nature" isn't some kind of universal good to be upheld, it just is, and it can be a real mean bitch sometimes.  Humanity's crowning achievement is realizing that nature isn't something that needs to bind you completely, it can be worked with and around and enslaving yourself dogmatically to the natural is putting yourself at the whim of an uncaring, unfeeling, unresponsive god whose only commandment is "STRUGGLE OR DIE."


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 25, 2021)

SilkGnut said:


> The most interesting part of this thread is the bizarre hostility with which the OP has been met.
> 
> I understand that I am on Kiwifarms and that is just kind of how things go around here, but god damn people seem upset that somebody even wants to have this conversation.


Thank you, I've purposely went out of my way at every point to avoid mud-slinging yet here we are. I guess even on this website, wrongthink must be punished....


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Thank you, I've purposely went out of my way at every point to avoid mud-slinging yet here we are. I guess even on this website, wrongthink must be punished....


The worst you've endured here is being called a closeted fag and getting mocked.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> The worst you've endured here is being called a closeted fag and getting mocked.  Get over yourself.


go commit 41% bud, you have been weirdly following this thread for every post I make. I leave it alone for like a week or 2 and as soon as I reply to someone your there waiting. I know you're prob some trans-gay abomination that even a pride parade would reject, but go outside  and stop trying your failed attempts at "teaching dat evil natzee"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> go commit 41% bud, you have been weirdly following this thread for every post I make. I leave it alone for like a week or 2 and as soon as I reply to someone your there waiting. I know you're prob some trans-gay abomination that even a pride parade would reject, but go outside  and stop trying your failed attempts at "teaching dat evil natzee"


Weak shit, don't know what passes muster on your school playground but you're not in Kansas anymore Dorothy.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Weak shit, don't know what passes muster on your school playground but you're not in Kansas anymore Dorothy.


My school playgrounds didn't let stalkers like you at them. You woulda been shot dead fag, a fate too good for yourself.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> My school playgrounds didn't let stalkers like you at them. You woulda been shot dead fag, a fate too good for yourself.


Oh so the teachers molested you instead? My sympathies.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Persistence of a trait is simply evidence that it's not *reliably* being selected against, which means that it can't somehow be at odds with evolution, as you previously attempted to argue. Whether or not it's "healthy" is a separate discussion, but if your argument that it's not healthy rests upon an erroneous appeal to nature, without any clear reference to data, causal relationships, or mitigating circumstances, then I'm disinclined to take it seriously.
> 
> Mentioning rape in the context of health is a bizarre way to come at the issue to begin with. What makes rape bad is not that it's "unhealthy", but that it's immoral. I feel like this is what you're trying to argue, but at the same time you want the rubber stamp of nature to embellish your argument because it's otherwise highly tenuous. If we keep the discussion firmly centered on ethics though (as I think it clearly should be), then I think the argument is very straightforward: antisocial sexual behaviors such as rape clearly hurt people, whereas consensual homosexual activity does not.



It can be an extension or an overexpression of helpful or neutral traits, a more benign example would be color-blindness. It has existed for some time and despite being at odds with evolution it is not selected hard against because it 1 is frequently not expressed despite many people being carriers 2 it's impacts are not catastrophic. Other paraphilias share this to varying degrees, some with relatively benign effects but all of them have at least a small impact within the fact that we all are living in a s o c i e t y so our decisions impact each other. Natural is not the decider of health especially when the negative impacts are seen.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Beyond the issue of surrogacy, the idea that the future continuance of our species would be a strenuous task in the absence of heterosexuals is patently ridiculous. Our species has survived population bottlenecks in the past which reduced the global population to as few as 1000 individuals in some cases, and that was before we even had agriculture to help us, let alone any technology.
> 
> Today, we have the opposite problem: a global population of 7 billion and rapidly rising, and a soon-to-be reality of not having enough opportunities and resources to provide these new people with; coupled with an energy/climate crisis to top it all off. In this context, hand-wringing about the ostensibly non-reproductive nature of homosexuality is just plain silly.



Pointing out how non-viable and undesirable (unless the coercion of impoverished woman to be brood mares for rich homosexual men is desirable to you? Doubt it.) is surrogacy is not handwringing, merely an observation that sex is nothing but a hollow act within the confines of homosexual relationships on the whole is non-generative. As for concerns of overpopulation it's not really a concern fueled by reproduction in the developed world.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It also seems to me that you don't understand what hedonism means. Normatively, hedonism is the ethical belief that pleasure should be the barometer of right and wrong, and it's certainly possible to be homosexual and not believe that.



I well understand what hedonism is. I also understand many things are possible, I hardly care how viable it is to be a non-offending pedophile either.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I agree. The sexualization of children should never be tolerated, because it's clearly harmful. I must have missed where this is a necessary part of homosexuality though.



It's persistence and defense (within the community and allies) throughout time is part of what makes homosexuality objectionable, at least to me. Taking them at the word that there is nothing wrong with it (as they see it and tolerate it) then there's something wrong with them.



Wasteland Ranger said:


> If child molestation is a homosexual thing, whence cometh all these heterosexual predators? You could try and argue that the homosexual demographic has a higher percentage of predators but you'd need to provide decent cited evidence, and we'd still have the issue of hetero predators being a thing.


It's greater incidence than normal people is the issue. Obviously ideally all of it goes away  . Failing that we have a group that continues to tolerate child predation (chickenhawks being the prominent example) with the insistence that it is acceptable.



Wasteland Ranger said:


> It might depend on what you call "natural" (and that's an entire fucking 55-gallon drum of worms, open it if you care to) but it can be easily argued that art is unnatural, religion and spirituality is unnatural, medicine and technology is unnatural, keeping pets and livestock is unnatural, family planning is unnatural... "nature" isn't some kind of universal good to be upheld, it just is, and it can be a real mean bitch sometimes. Humanity's crowning achievement is realizing that nature isn't something that needs to bind you completely, it can be worked with and around and enslaving yourself dogmatically to the natural is putting yourself at the whim of an uncaring, unfeeling, unresponsive god whose only commandment is "STRUGGLE OR DIE."


RETURN TO MONKE


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> It's greater incidence than normal people is the issue. Obviously ideally all of it goes away  . Failing that we have a group that continues to tolerate child predation (chickenhawks being the prominent example) with the insistence that it is acceptable.


There are people within the LGB who want nothing to do with the chickenhawks and have been trying to figure out for years now how to resolve any issues of such, but just like most other people who prey upon other human beings, chickenhawks have wormed their way into positions of power.  It's not like they show up to the party screaming HEY I'M A CHOMO, either.  One day someone realizes that John Q. Gayman, the chair of the local GLAAD chapter or whatever the fuck, is chasing underage tail and they realize Mr. Gayman now has all this money and influence to shield them... and they'll likely try to burn everything around them down if you root them out.

It's the same story played out dozens of times.  TCAP made a lot of people think that predators were all incredibly dumb and gullible.  The dumb ones get caught.  The really fucking nasty ones? They're the ones who have enough power and money to buy or bury anybody who comes for them.  Rooting them out can quickly turn into a high-risk endeavor or a Prisoner's Dilemma.  These are not people who are particularly shy about hurting others.


----------



## Vingle (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't really have anything to add to the thread, and haven't seen any powerleveling about them being a faggot.
Anyway. I'm a fag, and it's hard, because the majority are libtards and support troons. Immigration too, in spite of niggers beating them up. A bit sad to look at, but also funny because it's so bizarre.
So yes, most gays do deserve to be still born. Not all, but that can be said about most people. But the fags do provide the least entertainment and even Null don't see any appeal in the lolcow-fags.

Op do still sound like a retard though


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 26, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> It can be an extension or an overexpression of helpful or neutral traits, a more benign example would be color-blindness. It has existed for some time and despite being at odds with evolution it is not selected hard against because it 1 is frequently not expressed despite many people being carriers 2 it's impacts are not catastrophic. Other paraphilias share this to varying degrees, some with relatively benign effects but all of them have at least a small impact within the fact that we all are living in a s o c i e t y so our decisions impact each other. Natural is not the decider of health especially when the negative impacts are seen.


If something as minor as colour blindness is a fitting analogy for homosexuality then you're practically conceding the argument, especially when the former is clearly more prohibitive than the latter in the ways that matter (a colour blind person can never see certain colours in the way that a person with normal vision can, while someone who is homosexually inclined can still reproduce).


KateHikes14 said:


> Pointing out how non-viable and undesirable (unless the coercion of impoverished woman to be brood mares for rich homosexual men is desirable to you? Doubt it.) is surrogacy is not handwringing, merely an observation that sex is nothing but a hollow act within the confines of homosexual relationships on the whole is non-generative. As for concerns of overpopulation it's not really a concern fueled by reproduction in the developed world.


It depends upon how you define "desirable". Surrogate mothers can earn a lot of money through surrogacy, and as long as they're doing it out of passion, rather than economic coercion, then I really don't see the issue with it. I never described surrogacy as "desirable" anyway; I simply said that it's an option, and one that's by no means limited to homosexual couples. Would you deny the option of surrogacy to a committed heterosexual couple who are struggling to conceive, or is your opposition rather more opportunistic in relation to this discussion?

And yes, it is hand-wringing to pretend that homosexuality could ever present a problem for the continuance of the species, not just for the reasons I've given, but for the simple fact that we currently live in an age of unprecedented runaway population growth worldwide. Worrying about certain people not having children today is like worrying about not having enough water when you're chained to the bottom of the Mariana Trench. It shows a staggering inability to assess current priorities.


KateHikes14 said:


> I well understand what hedonism is. I also understand many things are possible, I hardly care how viable it is to be a non-offending pedophile either.


The fundamental difference is that a non-offending pedophile still poses a potential threat to society, while an adult interested in consensual homosexual activity does not. Homosexuality in and of itself is no more hedonistic than heterosexuality, unless you wish to argue that any sex which doesn't result in pregnancy is hedonistic—and therefore bad—in which case most heterosexual sex falls under the same umbrella.


KateHikes14 said:


> It's persistence and defense (within the community and allies) throughout time is part of what makes homosexuality objectionable, at least to me. Taking them at the word that there is nothing wrong with it (as they see it and tolerate it) then there's something wrong with them.


The fact that you could confuse homosexuality with a small group of activists who by no means represent the majority of homosexuals hardly warrants a response. I think this speaks for itself.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'd also dispute the idea that sexuality is purely about reproduction.


Good point



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'd argue that reproduction is more of a side effect, and that the primary purpose of sex (at least as far as we conscious beings are concerned) is recreational.



What a fucking loon.

Reproduction is only a side effect of sex? The difference in being thinking conscious beings is twofold in this context. You can think and plan about reproducing on the one hand and you can be convinced to not care about things that you should care about.

Current day ideologies generally seem to favor perspectives that focus only on the materialist and on your own lifetime only. If you have a good time, who cares about the future? Recreation becomes a paramount subject and reproduction becomes a side-issue, for those who find that more recreationally fulfilling.

The ideologies that deviate from this are either modern conceptions of traditional perspectives (like muslims or christians) or look at such things as global warming that want to try and leave the earth better (or mitigate damage) for future generation (even if their understanding of pollution is usually nonexistant and they're likely to be taken advantage of).

Anyone that focuses on his or her own life only, not reproducing is likely to have a negligent effect on what things will be like after his or her death.

I find that common among homosexuals as well, a kind of defeatist attitude toward forces of history who's story has not yet been written. Like european homosexuals and their view towards islamification, many considering it a force that can not be stopped, so no sense in trying.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> If something as minor as colour blindness is a fitting analogy for homosexuality then you're practically conceding the argument, especially when the former is clearly more prohibitive than the latter in the ways that matter (a colour blind person can never see certain colours in the way that a person with normal vision can, while someone who is homosexually inclined can still reproduce).


Color blindness is a simple and oft given analogy for the transmission of detrimental genes. As for something with a genetic component addiction is fairly similar, it has various effects and levels of impact, almost all are negative.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It depends upon how you define "desirable". Surrogate mothers can earn a lot of money through surrogacy, and as long as they're doing it out of passion, rather than economic coercion, then I really don't see the issue with it. I never described surrogacy as "desirable" anyway; I simply said that it's an option, and one that's by no means limited to homosexual couples. Would you deny the option of surrogacy to a committed heterosexual couple who are struggling to conceive, or is your opposition rather more opportunistic in relation to this discussion?
> 
> And yes, it is hand-wringing to pretend that homosexuality could ever present a problem for the continuance of the species, not just for the reasons I've given, but for the simple fact that we currently live in an age of unprecedented runaway population growth worldwide. Worrying about certain people not having children today is like worrying about not having enough water when you're chained to the bottom of the Mariana Trench. It shows a staggering inability to assess current priorities.
> 
> The fundamental difference is that a non-offending pedophile still poses a potential threat to society, while an adult interested in consensual homosexual activity does not. Homosexuality in and of itself is no more hedonistic than heterosexuality, unless you wish to argue that any sex which doesn't result in pregnancy is hedonistic—and therefore bad—in which case most heterosexual sex falls under the same umbrella.



Homosexual acts cannot result in reproduction, it's practice does not serve a relationship that can reproduce. It can only be hedonistic, whether it be for the act itself or the relationship. You brought up the surrogacy as an explanation for how it can be as effective as heterosexual reproduction, it simply cannot on a scale large enough for the production of another generation and subsequent ones, at least not without economic coercion at the minimum.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The fact that you could confuse homosexuality with a small group of activists who by no means represent the majority of homosexuals hardly warrants a response. I think this speaks for itself.


The locking of ranks to protect abusers continues to be disappointing, but for you to say else would be dishonest.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The emergence of mutations which allow a species to adapt and survive ultimately comes down to luck, and the fact that homosexuality hasn't been selected out of the human condition should tell you that it clearly isn't being selected against


I don't think there have been many genes discovered to favor homosexuality. It seems a mix of epigenetic factors, testosterone levels in womb and the group that seems to become gay due to being groomed as kids/teens (seems to be a kind of imprinting).

None of these can even be selected for.

--

I don't think schizophrenia is selected for either. If it was more genetic, then certainly the acceptance of homosexuality strongly selects against any genes that might favor it, because homosexuals are no longer having a wife and kids for appearances.


----------



## Rungle (Feb 26, 2021)

you can be gay and not act like a total faggot.


----------



## OlympicFapper (Feb 26, 2021)

Weird how so few people nowadays refer to homosexual people as faggots these days.  Trannies stole that title from them rather quick.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 26, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> What a fucking loon.
> 
> Reproduction is only a side effect of sex? The difference in being thinking conscious beings is twofold in this context. You can think and plan about reproducing on the one hand and you can be convinced to not care about things that you should care about.


As far as our base instincts are concerned, reproduction is a side effect of sex. We don't desire sex because we necessarily want children, we desire sex because it's pleasurable, and allows us to enjoy intimate bonds with other people. The intrinsic motivations which drive sex and reproduction are consciously separate from one another, regardless of their evolutionary relationship, and it is possible for these motivations to be synthesized in a variety of different ways.

It is possible, for instance, to have children and still pursue non-reproductive sex recreationally, just as it is possible to have children and be trapped in a loveless marriage, live as a complete celibate and never reproduce at all, or coast from partner to partner without any thought of securing any progeny for yourself. Whatever the case may be, it's patently ridiculous to suggest that the antithesis of reproduction is nihilism. There are plenty of great people throughout history who never had any descendants, and their contributions to humanity have outlived any biological legacy they could have had anyway.

A lot of people still place far too much value on the idea of having children. In all likelihood, the chances are your children will be unexceptional, and the global population being what it is, it is simply not necessary for many of us to reproduce.


Lemmingwise said:


> Current day ideologies generally seem to favor perspectives that focus only on the materialist and on your own lifetime only. If you have a good time, who cares about the future? Recreation becomes a paramount subject and reproduction becomes a side-issue, for those who find that more recreationally fulfilling.


I think you have this completely backwards. Modern living standards actually grant us the privilege of being able to contemplate the long-term consequences of our actions, and I think you'll find that a lot of "current day" people in fact do. It's people in the developing world who don't have the time or the inclination to think about the far future, as they're so bogged down with the challenges of the present; hence why concern and activism surrounding subjects such as climate change is predominantly a Western phenomenon.


Lemmingwise said:


> The ideologies that deviate from this are either modern conceptions of traditional perspectives (like muslims or christians) or look at such things as global warming that want to try and leave the earth better (or mitigate damage) for future generation (even if their understanding of pollution is usually nonexistant and they're likely to be taken advantage of).
> 
> Anyone that focuses on his or her own life only, not reproducing is likely to have a negligent effect on what things will be like after his or her death.
> 
> I find that common among homosexuals as well, a kind of defeatist attitude toward forces of history who's story has not yet been written. Like european homosexuals and their view towards islamification, many considering it a force that can not be stopped, so no sense in trying.


I have no idea which group of people you're supposed to be referring to, but I certainly don't welcome the proliferation of groups who demand a return to a more parochial way of life, nor do I see it as an inevitability. I simply reject the scaremongering that goes around about the "Islamification" of Europe because it's just plain hogwash, and the facts clearly expose it as such.

The reality is that whatever relatively conservative social attitudes immigrant groups may bring with them to the developed world, it isn't making a measurable dent in the broader trajectory of social change, and if you look at the actual data on the subject, you'll find that such groups are by no means exempt from such changes. The gradual shift away from the kind of conservative attitudes which you seem to be arguing for is part of a wider, global phenomenon, and it's the product of a myriad of economic, demographic, and technological circumstances, none of which seem likely to abate. It's people like you who view the supremacy of socially conservative ideas as an inevitability. I reject the idea entirely.


KateHikes14 said:


> Homosexual acts cannot result in reproduction, it's practice does not serve a relationship that can reproduce. It can only be hedonistic, whether it be for the act itself or the relationship. You brought up the surrogacy as an explanation for how it can be as effective as heterosexual reproduction, it simply cannot on a scale large enough for the production of another generation and subsequent ones, at least not without economic coercion at the minimum.


You're placing way too much emphasis on the subject of surrogacy. I never argued that it was widely practical or easily attainable, simply that it was an option for couples who can't conceive naturally but desperately want children, and I have little reason to morally object to it on that basis.

I've also explained why I reject your equivocation between homosexuality and hedonism. Sexual activity doesn't need to result in pregnancy in order to have social utility, and it would clearly be false to suggest that people who display homosexual attraction or engage in homosexual activity from time to time are automatically hedonists.


Lemmingwise said:


> I don't think there have been many genes discovered to favor homosexuality. It seems a mix of epigenetic factors, testosterone levels in womb and the group that seems to become gay due to being groomed as kids/teens (seems to be a kind of imprinting).
> 
> None of these can even be selected for.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to be selected for, it simply doesn't need to be selected against. Plus, as I mentioned previously: bisexuality exists.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It is possible, for instance, to have children and still pursue non-reproductive sex recreationally, just as it is possible to have children and be trapped in a loveless marriage, live as a complete celibate and never reproduce at all, or coast from partner to partner without any thought of securing any progeny for yourself. Whatever the case may be, it's patently ridiculous to suggest that the antithesis of reproduction is nihilism. There are plenty of great people throughout history who never had any descendants, and their contributions to humanity have outlived any biological legacy they could have had anyway.



The quantity of people who have meaningfully contributed to whatever nebulous definition of progress you determine is minute, especially when contrasted with the amount of people who's reproduction was necessary for any one person, including those who have or will have contributed to any previously mentioned progress. Reproduction necessarily is requisite for any and all progress, and the computer is pointless without a benefactor.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You're placing way too much emphasis on the subject of surrogacy. I never argued that it was widely practical or easily attainable, simply that it was an option for couples who can't conceive naturally but desperately want children, and I have little reason to morally object to it on that basis.
> 
> I've also explained why I reject your equivocation between homosexuality and hedonism. Sexual activity doesn't need to result in pregnancy in order to have social utility, and it would clearly be false to suggest that people who display homosexual attraction or engage in homosexual activity from time to time are automatically hedonists.



I'm as glad you want to abandon your red herring as I am unsuprised by your ignoring of the grooming mentioned.

Homosexuals are not contributing to reproduction ergo all act sexual acts they commit are hedonistic, they serve no higher purpose, unless you think their sex is serving society at large   .


----------



## Wormy (Feb 26, 2021)

You will come to a point in life when you realize life it'self is too fucking short to worry about what consenting adults do with each other behind closed doors. It will be a great relief to you, assuming it's not replaced by something far more pressing.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 26, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> You will come to a point in life when you realize life it'self is too fucking short to worry about what consenting adults do with each other behind closed doors. It will be a great relief to you, assuming it's not replaced by something far more pressing.


Yeah things staying behind closed doors would undoubtably be great for everyone, hence why the discussion tends to be centered around effects and problems outside of those doors.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't care if you like it in the ass! Just get an enema, have some condoms, and for the love of all that is common sense: DON'T HAVE AN STD!

Sometimes, it's probably best to stick to jerking off.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 26, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> The quantity of people who have meaningfully contributed to whatever nebulous definition of progress you determine is minute, especially when contrasted with the amount of people who's reproduction was necessary for any one person, including those who have or will have contributed to any previously mentioned progress. Reproduction necessarily is requisite for any and all progress, and the computer is pointless without a benefactor.


You seem to have no appreciation of the concept of marginal utility. Of course reproduction is essential for the continuance of the species, but once it's importance is apportioned to the individual, it's consequence barely registers. There are far more important ways that people can contribute to society than having children. I mentioned people who have made great contributions simply because they're a particularly poignant example, but it's just as true on a more local level.

A bachelor who works as a doctor and saves lives, for example, is a far more valuable member of society than a drug-addicted single mother who lives off the state to subsidize her 8 unruly children. I honestly find it both baffling and frustrating that this would apparently need spelling out.


KateHikes14 said:


> I'm as glad you want to abandon your red herring as I am unsuprised by your ignoring of the grooming mentioned.
> 
> Homosexuals are not contributing to reproduction ergo all act sexual acts they commit are hedonistic, they serve no higher purpose, unless you think their sex is serving society at large  .


The only red herring here is your continued implication that homosexuality could ever somehow threaten humanity's future. It's nonsensical for the reasons I've already given: first, homosexuals make up a minority of the population, and this isn't likely to change; second, homosexuals can still have children (however impractically) in spite of their sexual preference; third, there are always going to be people having children, and we're by no means at a shortage of such people.

As I said earlier, humanity has survived population bottlenecks in the past, we've endured ice ages and plagues, and we survived these circumstances thanks to our ingenuity; an ingenuity which today has set the stage for runaway population growth the likes of which is not only staggering and unprecedented, but ultimately dysfunctional and unsustainable. If you're worried about homosexual relationships not producing children, you seriously need to reconsider your priorities.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 26, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I have been civil with pretty much all the gays/gay supporters in this thread despite them calling me a closeted gay amongst other things, but fuck off fag, I don't have pity for people crying homophobia, its no better then black fragility crying over muh racism. I never said anything about the gay men I know, I simply noted the two different lesbians to show that even in my small sample size, I saw it. If you don't like antidotes, go look at the stats. You instead assumed my experiences with gay men and created your whole argument based off of it.
> 
> AGAIN, as I repeat for the 1000x time in this thread, mental illness does not mean "kill all gays", and frankly, should be treated no different then say someone with autism (assuming there is no choice, where your "comeback" was you complaining about dating pools? ). Stop assuming I am a redneck closeted gay who wants you dead. Just because that is the easiest strawman to attack, it does not represent any of my arguments or tone with people here.
> 
> Lastly,



OK Redneck


----------



## Wormy (Feb 26, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Yeah things staying behind closed doors would undoubtably be great for everyone, hence why the discussion tends to be centered around effects and problems outside of those doors.


Problem is that people aren't even happy with people keeping it behind closed doors and want to go into the room to throw rocks at them. It's as retarded as throwing the doors open and demanding people praise it.


----------



## Skeletor (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m not gay or nothing but I’ll eat a dick for real.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Feb 26, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> lesbians are a perfect example of how it causes MENTAL harm, as lesbian women often beat each other (tech. physical harm) and have plenty of other tell tale signs of mental illness. I have personally only known 2 lesbians in my life, and even with that low number, one was severely beaten by their girlfriend.



And you say this knowledge is based on your extensive experience of _two whole lesbians_? Damn. Guess I'd better stop being a rugmuncher before my asshole falls off and/or I get double AIDS or whatever


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 26, 2021)

World's on the brink of global financial implosion, people are at each other's throats over stupid political shit, we might be staring down the barrel of a new generation of Forever War and ever-present surveillance that makes it potentially dangerous to do so much as criticize leaders and figureheads, but you know what we really need to worry about?

Those goshdarn faggots and lezzos.  How will I lead my glorious army of white ubermensch if they don't stop sucking dick and eating pussy and squirt out footsoldiers for me? Surely this lack of cooperation from them stems from mental illness! Only a crazy person would deny me my superior future!


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 26, 2021)

I notice much of the OP's argument lies on trends you seen in same-sex couples, such as pedophilia, violence, etc. Even if you were to give me a reputable, peer-reviewed article that says 99.99% of lesbians are pedophile baby eaters, that's not enough to tie the trait back to being lesbian. The existence of non-baby eating lesbians would argue that lesbianism is not bad, baby eating pedophiles are bad. You can totally denounce all the degeneracy that you see from LGBT and still understand that same-sex attracted people existing is not the problem.

"Mental illness" also means nothing and is totally a human construct. Anything can be a mental illness if some psychiatrists on the APA decide it to be. Hell, they were going to make "toxic masculinity" a disorder or something.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Feb 26, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> World's on the brink of global financial implosion, people are at each other's throats over stupid political shit, we might be staring down the barrel of a new generation of Forever War and ever-present surveillance that makes it potentially dangerous to do so much as criticize leaders and figureheads, but you know what we really need to worry about?
> 
> Those goshdarn faggots and lezzos.  How will I lead my glorious army of white ubermensch if they don't stop sucking dick and eating pussy and squirt out footsoldiers for me? Surely this lack of cooperation from them stems from mental illness! Only a crazy person would deny me my superior future!



Every time a lez gets finger-banged, an eagle loses its wings. Won't somebody think of the pure aryan children?!


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Feb 27, 2021)

@Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX Has 400 TB of gay porn in his hard drive


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You seem to have no appreciation of the concept of marginal utility. Of course reproduction is essential for the continuance of the species, but once it's importance is apportioned to the individual, it's consequence barely registers. There are far more important ways that people can contribute to society than having children. I mentioned people who have made great contributions simply because they're a particularly poignant example, but it's just as true on a more local level.
> 
> A bachelor who works as a doctor and saves lives, for example, is a far more valuable member of society than a drug-addicted single mother who lives off the state to subsidize her 8 unruly children. I honestly find it both baffling and frustrating that this would apparently need spelling out.



That's a good example because it's a demonstration that people's choices clearly do impact those around them and the necessity for community rather than shallow hedonistic pursuits.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The only red herring here is your continued implication that homosexuality could ever somehow threaten humanity's future. It's nonsensical for the reasons I've already given: first, homosexuals make up a minority of the population, and this isn't likely to change; second, homosexuals can still have children (however impractically) in spite of their sexual preference; third, there are always going to be people having children, and we're by no means at a shortage of such people.
> 
> As I said earlier, humanity has survived population bottlenecks in the past, we've endured ice ages and plagues, and we survived these circumstances thanks to our ingenuity; an ingenuity which today has set the stage for runaway population growth the likes of which is not only staggering and unprecedented, but ultimately dysfunctional and unsustainable. If you're worried about homosexual relationships not producing children, you seriously need to reconsider your priorities.



Homosexual relationships being non-reproductive are hedonistic do not serve the linear *continuation* (not necessarily population growth) of stable and healthy nuclear families. Any creative writing project you may embark on to paint an image of a healthy homosexual "family" belongs with the fictions that pedophiles talk about with "virtuous pedophiles" in similarity with subject and likelihood. 



Vulva Gape said:


> I notice much of the OP's argument lies on trends you seen in same-sex couples, such as pedophilia, violence, etc. *Even if you were to give me a reputable, peer-reviewed article that says 99.99% of lesbians are pedophile baby eaters, that's not enough to tie the trait back to being lesbian.* The existence of non-baby eating lesbians would argue that lesbianism is not bad, baby eating pedophiles are bad. You can totally denounce all the degeneracy that you see from LGBT and still understand that same-sex attracted people existing is not the problem



As wild of an example that is, it at least hits upon the important point, the overincidence of abuse within homosexual relationships compared to normal ones.



Vulva Gape said:


> "Mental illness" also means nothing and is totally a human construct.



Literally all classifications of any type can be classified that way if one wants to. Thats a pond vs puddle argument.



Vulva Gape said:


> Anything can be a mental illness if some psychiatrists on the APA decide it to be. Hell, they were going to make "toxic masculinity" a disorder or something.



Or taken off. see gender dysphoria and homosexuality.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> As wild of an example that is, it at least hits upon the important point, the overincidence of abuse within homosexual relationships compared to normal ones.


So it would make more sense of you to spend your energies combating domestic violence, rape, pedophilia, or whatever qualms you have with same-sex couples.



KateHikes14 said:


> Literally all classifications of any type can be classified that way if one wants to. Thats a pond vs puddle argument.


No. A broken bone is a broken bone, whether a doctor agrees it is or not. "Mental illness" has no definitive etiological origin, and two psychiatrists can easily degree on diagnoses for the same patient. I'm talking about the subjectivity of "mental illness" as a category.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> gender dysphoria


Gender dysphoria is still a mental illness, as of DSM-5.

So you agree that the classification of something as mental illness is largely due to the opinions of current psychiatry, not a rigid classification?


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Feb 27, 2021)

Deviations from the norm aren't inherently mental illness. There's a huge range of things that don't cross into dysfunction, and sometimes you're seeing symptoms of mental illness in people that have nothing to do with their sexuality. A high amount of lesbians beating their partners for example implies that a lot of lesbians have an issue with feeling powerless thus exercise that power over the person closet to them who they are able retake the power they lack elsewhere. Thus, in that scenario, the mental illness is not being a lesbian but rather the victim is being acted upon because of her proximity to someone who has a secondary issue that is independent of her sexual orientation. You're boiling all the dysfunction you're seeing among homosexuals as coming from their sexual orientation as opposed to something that perhaps is influenced by the position they occupy in society as a result. 

Additionally, I'd argue we tend to take closer notes on people who deviate than the heteros because the stats on abuse among M/F couples are pretty fucking bad, and 100% of lesbians are women so its a skewed stat in that particular context. Do men get beat? Of course. Do gay men hit their partners? Sure. Are women more likely to be hit regardless of their partner? Yes. We don't have the clearest stats on the amount of heterosexual predators out there as far as pedos go especially since that is a horrifically under-documented crime. But we've taken note of every single gay who has done it. This is a form of confirmation bias as far as I'm concerned tbh.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Feb 27, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Lastly, if you believe people ARE born gay, not choosing it, the last thing to keep your noggin joggin' is this: Being gay has been considered a mental illness in the U.S. for years, and was listed as one in the early DSMs, but was later removed, as psychologically, the determining factor on if it is or not boils down to one key point: social acceptance. Pedophilia is only considered a mental illness because of the lack of social acceptance. Same is true for many other disorders. This is why many forms of autism are now no longer being classified as mental disorders, as very high functioning forms (not chris) are socially accepted as just a little weird. With that said, some mental illness are more accepted then others, and just because you have a mental illness doesn't mean you are a bad or evil person, but the first step is simply accepting that you are mentally ill if you are a faggot.



You do have a point that homosexuality could be a mental illness since it doesn't serve an objective goal.  As a person who is a homosexual, I don't think that it negatively influenced my life.  I really don't like how people act like if you're a homosexual, you'll live a sad depressing life like some pulp fiction character..




KateHikes14 said:


> That's a good example because it's a demonstration that people's choices clearly do impact those around them and the necessity for community rather than shallow hedonistic pursuits.
> Homosexual relationships being non-reproductive are hedonistic do not serve the linear *continuation* (not necessarily population growth) of stable and healthy nuclear families. Any creative writing project you may embark on to paint an image of a healthy homosexual "family" belongs with the fictions that pedophiles talk about with "virtuous pedophiles" in similarity with subject and likelihood.



I think the conversation comes down to values.  The basis of  your arguments have to do with loyalty to humanity, respect to tradition, and sexual purity. My view is more individualistic. I don't see why adults that pull their own weight  in society should have to justify their relations. Personally, I don't see a problem with homosexual relationships being non-reproductive and hedonistic.  Hedonism isn't harmful to individual in itself.  




KateHikes14 said:


> Yeah things staying behind closed doors would undoubtably be great for everyone, hence why the discussion tends to be centered around effects and problems outside of those doors.



The State and culture will always interfere with sexual relations, because of it's consequences.  Something that you're quite aware of from your in this thread.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Feb 27, 2021)

Faggots and faggotnesses are mentally ill, a slight mutation of the human genome that they did not choose for at birth, that will inevitably lead to a society that fosters less children than faggotless ones. I can look past their illness due to unlucky genetic lottery if they could just keep their duck sucking tendencies to themselves, find a woman, raise a family.

The reason why troons are under alot more scrutiny is owing to the fact that they have willingly chosen sexual deviancy and nuture their pedophilic penchants, as well as corrupting the next generation with degeneracy by force through threats of being cancelled.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> That's a good example because it's a demonstration that people's choices clearly do impact those around them and the necessity for community rather than shallow hedonistic pursuits.
> 
> 
> Homosexual relationships being non-reproductive are hedonistic do not serve the linear *continuation* (not necessarily population growth) of stable and healthy nuclear families. Any creative writing project you may embark on to paint an image of a healthy homosexual "family" belongs with the fictions that pedophiles talk about with "virtuous pedophiles" in similarity with subject and likelihood.


Once again, you're demonstrating apparently no understanding of marginal utility, and it would appear that you have little grasp of the concept of specialization as well.

There are plenty of people who are absolutely essential for civilization's maintenance: medical doctors for example; yet if everyone was a medical doctor, society would collapse. The world still needs engineers, and refuse workers, law enforcement personnel, and school teachers, mathematicians, and scientists. I would also argue that journalists, writers, and artists are an important barometer for civilization, even if they are not "essential" to our species' survival.

By the same token, just because gay people tend not to reproduce doesn't mean that they cannot contribute to civilization in other, more important ways, and if their sexual preference provides them with happiness and allows them to become more functional people as a result then I fail to see what could be negative about it.

I have never tried to argue that reproduction isn't absolutely essential for civilization, because of course it is; what I'm trying to do is get you to understand that this essentiality doesn't translate to individuals. Again, marginal utility: all the water in the world being far more valuable to us than all the diamonds in the world doesn't in any way negate the fact that a vial filled with diamonds is far more valuable than a vial filled with water. On a collective level, reproduction is essential; on an individual level, it is not.


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Feb 27, 2021)

Wasted opportunity for a thread. It would be really interesting to criticize current thinking on the aetiology and possible pathology of homosexuality. Unfortunately OP has nothing interesting to say and, I venture, secretly just wants to suck some Real Gay Autistic cock.

First, it's dumb to discuss homosexual behavior and any associated identities as 'mental illness'. It's not a category that is very useful in this discussion because, as others have noted, it is usually related to normativity so in the end we just end up fighting about what we think is 'good' or 'normal' or end up making posts like OP because we feel bad about how much we love cock. From a psychiatric standpoint, 'mental disorder' is a better term but, of course, this makes the discussion much more complex and individualized. In short, homosexuality _could_ be a disordered behavioral/psychological syndrome/pattern in some patients but that requires psychiatric assessment.



Spoiler: Working definition of mental disorder based on critique of DSM-IV




_Features_​
A
a behavioral or psychological syndrome or pattern that occurs in an individual
B
the consequences of which are clinically significant distress (e.g., a painful symptom) or disability (i.e., impairment in one or more important areas of functioning)
C
must not be merely an expectable response to common stressors and losses (for example, the loss of a loved one) or a culturally sanctioned response to a particular event (for example, trance states in religious rituals)
D
that reflects an underlying psychobiological dysfunction
E
that is not solely a result of social deviance or conflicts with society
F
that has diagnostic validity using one or more sets of diagnostic validators (e.g., prognostic significance, psychobiological disruption, response to treatment)
G
that has clinical utility (for example, contributes to better conceptualization of diagnoses, or to better assessment and treatment)
_Other Considerations_​
H
no definition perfectly specifies precise boundaries for the concept of either “medical disorder” or “mental/psychiatric disorder”
I
diagnostic validators and clinical utility should help differentiate a disorder from diagnostic “nearest neighbors”
J
when considering whether to add a psychiatric condition to the nomenclature, or delete a psychiatric condition from the nomenclature, potential benefits (for example, provide better patient care, stimulate new research) should outweigh potential harms (for example, hurt particular individuals, be subject to misuse)
*See **Stein et al. 2010, Psychol Med.*




Second, people's understanding of evolution is fucked: elementary science class at best, creationist leaflet at worst (except for @Hellbound Hellhole). Duhhh gays can't have babies is not a recognizable argument from the perspective of evolutionary biology or anthropology. There are good, interesting evolutionary takes on homosexuality as a evolutionary-adaptive trait, where it can be viewed as an (epi)phenomenon of e.g. kin selection adaptations. For example: if a subset of the group are not reproducing, this (1) favors the offspring of group members who are reproducing. This is because those offspring now have extra in-group members to fend and defend for them. Also, (2), since opposite-sex copulation is designed for reproduction, amongst social species where sex has pleasurable/social features, it's beneficial to have some members of the in-group who do not reproduce when they fuck due to the existential risks of overpopulation (e.g. resource scarcity, fewer adults per offspring, etc.). These two factors might suggest that having a small but significant minority of homosexual members of the in-group can support its long-term survival and competition with out-groups.

It's obviously not all genetics, though. You just need to look at the Kinsey Scale and differing sexual behaviors across time and space to prove that. There are very interesting takes from psychoanalysis and child psychology on the origins of homosexuality, which make the Born This Way crowd look like idiots. That kind of stuff would be really interesting to discuss, since you cannot touch it at all nowadays.

TL;DR OP is a faggot.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 27, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> Wasted opportunity for a thread. It would be really interesting to criticize current thinking on the aetiology and possible pathology of homosexuality. Unfortunately OP has nothing interesting to say and, I venture, secretly just wants to suck some Real Gay Autistic cock.
> 
> First, it's dumb to discuss homosexual behavior and any associated identities as 'mental illness'. It's not a category that is very useful in this discussion because, as others have noted, it is usually related to normativity so in the end we just end up fighting about what we think is 'good' or 'normal' or end up making posts like OP because we feel bad about how much we love cock. From a psychiatric standpoint, 'mental disorder' is a better term but, of course, this makes the discussion much more complex and individualized. In short, homosexuality _could_ be a disordered behavioral/psychological syndrome/pattern in some patients but that requires psychiatric assessment.
> 
> ...


You say its a wasted opportunity but everything after is shit I mentioned in the OP. I talk about about how mental illness is based on social norms, I talk about the DSM and I talk about how this isn't a "I hate gays, they are crazies that need to be executed, good thing I'm not one too right? *sweats*".  



Spoiler: Big Brain Time



I really hate niggers, does that mean I'm black?



You are just proving you didn't read half the shit I said. 

If you want to be autistic enough to compare mental illness vs mental disorder, go ahead, its semantics to me at that point. I honestly have a hard time believing any form of de-population evolution is taking place at this point because even to this day, human overpopulation is artificial, its that we CHOOSE to live cramped with majority of land unoccupied, and at the rate people are no longer having kids in white and asian cultures (2 which make up a LOT of gay people), there really is no "evolutionary incentive" for something like that. 

End of the day, If you wanna steer this thread into that direction, feel free, just cause I started it does not mean I can dictate where it goes nor would I want to, I simply wanted to start a conversation that many her are too autistic to have. and rather just call me the big gay, sigh.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> That's a good example because it's a demonstration that people's choices clearly do impact those around them and the necessity for community rather than shallow hedonistic pursuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Redneck



Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> You say its a wasted opportunity but everything after is shit I mentioned in the OP. I talk about about how mental illness is based on social norms, I talk about the DSM and I talk about how this isn't a "I hate gays, they are crazies that need to be executed, good thing I'm not one too right? *sweats*".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appalachia Delenda Est


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> So it would make more sense of you to spend your energies combating domestic violence, rape, pedophilia, or whatever qualms you have with same-sex couples.



Given that incidence of this issues is higher within homosexuals perhaps more concern should be given within the community rather than trying to cover it up or deflect.



Vulva Gape said:


> No. A broken bone is a broken bone, whether a doctor agrees it is or not. "Mental illness" has no definitive etiological origin, and two psychiatrists can easily degree on diagnoses for the same patient. I'm talking about the subjectivity of "mental illness" as a category.



Then if you partake in strenuous physical activity you may have broken bones which you are ignoring given that microfractures exist. All to say that as far as classifications exist and are useful, even if there are various degrees to blurred lines or cases where two or more trained professionals disagree on the same issue.



Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> Deviations from the norm aren't inherently mental illness. There's a huge range of things that don't cross into dysfunction, and sometimes you're seeing symptoms of mental illness in people that have nothing to do with their sexuality. *A high amount of lesbians beating their partners for example implies that a lot of lesbians have an issue with feeling powerless thus exercise that power over the person closet to them who they are able retake the power they lack elsewhere. Thus, in that scenario, the mental illness is not being a lesbian but rather the victim is being acted upon because of her proximity to someone who has a secondary issue that is independent of her sexual orientation.* You're boiling all the dysfunction you're seeing among homosexuals as coming from their sexual orientation as opposed to something that perhaps is influenced by the position they occupy in society as a result.



"Be nice to me or I'll keep beating my wife" the abusive behavior continues, tessellating outwards towards people outside of those groups.



Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> Additionally, I'd argue we tend to take closer notes on people who deviate than the heteros because the stats on abuse among M/F couples are pretty fucking bad, and 100% of lesbians are women so its a skewed stat in that particular context. Do men get beat? Of course. Do gay men hit their partners? Sure. Are women more likely to be hit regardless of their partner? Yes. We don't have the clearest stats on the amount of heterosexual predators out there as far as pedos go especially since that is a horrifically under-documented crime. But we've taken note of every single gay who has done it. This is a form of confirmation bias as far as I'm concerned tbh.



How do you imagine every single homosexual issue is reported, but many normal people's issues are unreported especially given the power that various organizations like GLAAD.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Once again, you're demonstrating apparently no understanding of marginal utility, and it would appear that you have little grasp of the concept of specialization as well.
> 
> There are plenty of people who are absolutely essential for civilization's maintenance: medical doctors for example; yet if everyone was a medical doctor, society would collapse. The world still needs engineers, and refuse workers, law enforcement personnel, and school teachers, mathematicians, and scientists. I would also argue that journalists, writers, and artists are an important barometer for civilization, even if they are not "essential" to our species' survival.
> 
> By the same token, just because gay people tend not to reproduce doesn't mean that they cannot contribute to civilization in other, more important ways, and if their sexual preference provides them with happiness and allows them to become more functional people as a result then I fail to see what could be negative about it.



The lack of understanding exists only on your end, I care little for what can happen, more for what is happening. The closer a homosexual can get towards normal and functional the better, It would go without saying but you insist on sharing fictions with varying likelihood as if the stories could take the place of the big picture in a discussion of the aspects affecting it.



Real Gay Autist said:


> Second, people's understanding of evolution is fucked: elementary science class at best, creationist leaflet at worst (except for @Hellbound Hellhole). Duhhh gays can't have babies is not a recognizable argument from the perspective of evolutionary biology or anthropology. There are good, interesting evolutionary takes on homosexuality as a evolutionary-adaptive trait, where it can be viewed as an (epi)phenomenon of e.g. kin selection adaptations. For example: if a subset of the group are not reproducing, this (1) favors the offspring of group members who are reproducing. This is because those offspring now have extra in-group members to fend and defend for them. Also, (2), since opposite-sex copulation is designed for reproduction, amongst social species where sex has pleasurable/social features, it's beneficial to have some members of the in-group who do not reproduce when they fuck due to the existential risks of overpopulation (e.g. resource scarcity, fewer adults per offspring, etc.). These two factors might suggest that having a small but significant minority of homosexual members of the in-group can support its long-term survival and competition with out-groups.
> 
> It's obviously not all genetics, though. You just need to look at the Kinsey Scale and differing sexual behaviors across time and space to prove that. There are very interesting takes from psychoanalysis and child psychology on the origins of homosexuality, which make the Born This Way crowd look like idiots. That kind of stuff would be really interesting to discuss, since you cannot touch it at all nowadays.



You can't spell cope without the gay uncle theory.
Politics do wreak havoc upon it's discussion though, you can all but guarantee that any valuable research or studies in the near future will not be written in English or any other European language.



Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> I really hate niggers, does that mean I'm black?



Post thumb Jamal.



Noir drag freak said:


> I think the conversation comes down to values. The basis of your arguments have to do with loyalty to humanity, respect to tradition, and sexual purity. My view is more individualistic. I don't see why adults that pull their own weight in society should have to justify their relations. Personally, I don't see a problem with homosexual relationships being non-reproductive and hedonistic. *Hedonism* isn't harmful to individual in itself.



The only important disagreement there is the use of hedonism rather than pleasure.  Hedonism implies at least the doing of an act which is displacing a positive one, pleasure would not.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Given that incidence of this issues is higher within homosexuals perhaps more concern should be given within the community rather than trying to cover it up or deflect.


That's a whole another debate to be had. I'm not talking about the gay community, which I agree has a lot of problems, but being gay in itself. Your argument that the higher prevalence of pedophilia and violence among same-sex couples means that being gay is "immoral", "unnatural", or whatever loosely defined cultural adjective you want to attach to it, does not hold up. In simpler terms, if A and B are two groups, with all B is A but not all A is B, targeting A to combat B isn't logical.


----------



## Shroom King (Feb 27, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> Another big redpill.
> 
> View attachment 1918046
> https://archive.md/LRe05
> Really makes you think.





> Between 24% and 90% of lesbians report being psychologically abused by their partners.


That is quite a spread in probability. Either the abuse happened or it didn't. How can they fuck up the math so badly on this one?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> That's a whole another debate to be had. I'm not talking about the gay community, which I agree has a lot of problems, but being gay in itself. Your argument that the higher prevalence of pedophilia and violence among same-sex couples means that being gay is "immoral", "unnatural", or whatever loosely defined cultural adjective you want to attach to it, does not hold up. In simpler terms, if A and B are two groups, with all B is A but not all A is B, targeting A to combat B isn't logical.


Any community is a product of the people who make it up, ergo the problems with the community are in some way a problem with the constituency. A and B are within the same group as well, so A covering for B because of said association is a problem.



Shroom King said:


> That is quite a spread in probability. Either the abuse happened or it didn't. How can they fuck up the math so badly on this one?



That one made me  too, a margin of error of 33 is pretty insane.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Any community is a product of the people who make it up, ergo the problems with the community are in some way a problem with the constituency.


Qtards are all Republicans. That must mean Republicans are all retarded.
Antifa are all leftists. That means Joe Biden literally wants to burn down all small businesses.

There will ALWAYS be a minority of extremists or degenerates in any group. Your argument is shit. It's clear that you're not going into this debate open-minded, you're just hear to say "gays are pedophiles" over and over again.


KateHikes14 said:


> A and B are within the same group as well, so A covering for B because of said association is a problem.


Great strawman there. If you genuinely think the average gay person who just wants to marry their partner and leave people alone is covering for pedophiles and domestic abusers please neck yourself.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Qtards are all Republicans. That must mean Republicans are all retarded.
> Antifa are all leftists. That means Joe Biden literally wants to burn down all small businesses.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be a minority of extremists or degenerates in any group. Your argument is shit. It's clear that you're not going into this debate open-minded, you're just hear to say "gays are pedophiles" over and over again.
> ...


"If we just get rid of all X, then Y problem will stop!"

lol


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Qtards are all Republicans. That must mean Republicans are all retarded.
> Antifa are all leftists. That means Joe Biden literally wants to burn down all small businesses.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be a minority of extremists or degenerates in any group. Your argument is shit. It's clear that you're not going into this debate open-minded, you're just hear to say "gays are pedophiles" over and over again.



It's natural to object to people covering for the fringe group.



Vulva Gape said:


> Great strawman there. If you genuinely think the average gay person who just wants to marry their partner and leave people alone is covering for pedophiles and domestic abusers please neck yourself.


"There's more pedophiles within your community than normal, somethings clearly wrong. Get rid of pedophiles within your community." "Fuck you for bringing that up, KYS."  who could think you're covering for them?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> "There's more pedophiles within your community than normal, somethings clearly wrong. Get rid of pedophiles within your community." "Fuck you for bringing that up, KYS."  who could think you're covering for them?


So what have you done to correct the hetero community's pedo issues lately champ


----------



## yipyaps (Feb 27, 2021)

The problem with homosexuality is it's inherent unhealthy causes  and effects. Sure, a minority of homosexuals' might be "better off" than some speculative alternative, but most aren't. No reason to be punitive.


79% of homosexual men say over half of their sex partners are strangers. Source: http://www.amazon.com/Unequal-Opportunity-Disparities-Affecting-Bisexual/dp/0195301536
99.8% of lesbian, gay and bisexual teens will change their sexual orientation within 13 years. Source: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26048483
Two-thirds of men and women who were homosexual change their orientation to heterosexual five years later. Source: http://psycnet.apa.org/books/11261/004
1/4 gay men in America have had over 1000 sex partners. Source: http://www.amazon.com/Homosexualities-Study-Diversity-Among-Women/dp/0671251503
43% of gay men have over 500 partners. Source: http://www.amazon.com/Homosexualities-Study-Diversity-Among-Women/dp/0671251503
10 to 15 percent of older homosexuals have more than 1000 sex partners. Source: http://www.jstor.org/stable/3813477
Gay men, who are 1.65% of the US population, account for 63% of the country’s syphilis cases. Source: http://takimag.com/article/the_straight_dope_on_homosexuality_elizabeth_mccaw/print
In 2010, homosexuals were about 200 times more likely than everyone else to be diagnosed with HIV. Source: http://takimag.com/article/the_straight_dope_on_homosexuality_elizabeth_mccaw/print
Monogamy is not a central feature of most homosexual relationships. Source: http://takimag.com/article/the_straight_dope_on_homosexuality_elizabeth_mccaw/print


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Feb 27, 2021)

I think a lot of people realize it's wrong but just let them do as they please because they're too lazy to actually think of a real solution. It's no surprise that most homosexuals are that way because of some trauma early on in their lives or an abnormal upbringing.

It's the same way with trannies: they suffered some sort of trauma _(rape, physical abuse, abnormal upbringing)  _that caused them to think their really the opposite sex, or exacerbated some form of genetic deformity such as gender dysphoria. The people who celebrate their 'individuality' don't celebrate their dysphoria, but they don't really care about the individual to help find an actual solution to their psychiatric issue.

In my case, the only gay person I know is a product of a single-parent home. The other person of a single-parent home I know isn't gay, but is a druggie who's done nothing with their life after high school. If you begin to think about the people you know who are homosexual, a lot of troubling issues from their past will start to pop up: a single parent in the home, a molestation, physical abuse, etc. This is not a coincidence, rather direct causation.

These practices society celebrates are products of deep traumatic issues that have negatively afflicted the individual for the entirety of their lives. Rather than look for an answer to the problem that caused this sort of behavior in the first place, or even the outcome, society decides to paint the negative outcome as a positive that those suffering from should have pride in, thus exaserbating the origin of trauma by not labeling it an issue and investigating the cause of this mentality.

Outside of trolling or bullshitting, I don't dislike homosexuals. I'm sympathetic for them because I know behind their degeneracy lies deep-rooted issues they've opted to _(in a misguided attempt)_ cope with by sucking cock, which I don't understand, but whatever.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Feb 27, 2021)

the fall of man said:


> The gays aren’t being annoying right now
> The troons are


they're annoying when abusing kids


----------



## Noir drag freak (Feb 28, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> I think a lot of people realize it's wrong but just let them do as they please because they're too lazy to actually think of a real solution. It's no surprise that most homosexuals are that way because of some trauma early on in their lives or an abnormal upbringing.
> 
> *In my case, the only gay person I know is a product of a single-parent home. The other person of a single-parent home I know isn't gay, but is a druggie who's done nothing with their life after high school. If you begin to think about the people you know who are homosexual, a lot of troubling issues from their past will start to pop up: a single parent in the home, a molestation, physical abuse, etc. This is not a coincidence, rather direct causation.
> 
> ...



Why should you feel sympathy for homosexuals?  Homosexuals don't you need your pity. I rather be a degenerate than some poor trauma victim. Better a monster than a ...



KateHikes14 said:


> The only important disagreement there is the use of hedonism rather than pleasure.  Hedonism implies at least the doing of an act which is displacing a positive one, pleasure would not.



Okay? But does that change my argument?


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Feb 28, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> In my case, the only gay person I know is a product of a single-parent home. The other person of a single-parent home I know isn't gay, but is a druggie who's done nothing with their life after high school. If you begin to think about the people you know who are homosexual, a lot of troubling issues from their past will start to pop up: a single parent in the home, a molestation, physical abuse, etc. This is not a coincidence, rather direct causation.



Gah, I got so excited about your comment until this paragraph. I mean you literally wrote "the only gay person I know" and then went on to make massive claims on the basis of that. I have met/worked with people who have been molested, raised by single parent families, beaten as kids, etc. Some are straight, some are gay. Some are nuts, some are well-adapted. What does this mean? Nothing, really. My anecdotes are not data and I cannot infer causation from them. Child psychology 101: childhood experience shapes personality structures and behaviors to differing extents depending on individual factors.

Just because the idea of a dude taking it up the poop shoot makes you feel icky, does it mean that behavior is somehow pathological/unnatural/weird/whatever? That's a massive logic leap. All it means is that you need to look more carefully about why you in particular have such a marked disgust reaction that you defend against it by posting random takes here.  By the same token, just because some evidence suggests that homosexual behavior is shaped by childhood experience, does that mean that you need to start the crusade for the Gay Gene™ and silence anyone who dare disagree? No, that's another massive leap. It means you need to think carefully about why you are so attached to the idea of being Born This Way™.  In both cases, the conversation that needs to happen starts with saying 'this makes me uncomfortable and I'm not sure why but I'm curious' and then, from there, we can have an _actual_ conversation informed by evidence. Luckily that doesn't happen otherwise people wouldn't sperg out and shit would be way less funny.

TL;DR thread is gay uwu OP DM me for dick pics.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Feb 28, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> Gah, I got so excited about your comment until this paragraph. I mean you literally wrote "the only gay person I know" and then went on to make massive claims on the basis of that. I have met/worked with people who have been molested, raised by single parent families, beaten as kids, etc. Some are straight, some are gay. Some are nuts, some are well-adapted. What does this mean? Nothing, really. My anecdotes are not data and I cannot infer causation from them. Child psychology 101: childhood experience shapes personality structures and behaviors to differing extents depending on individual factors.
> 
> Just because the idea of a dude taking it up the poop shoot makes you feel icky, does it mean that behavior is somehow pathological/unnatural/weird/whatever? That's a massive logic leap. All it means is that you need to look more carefully about why you in particular have such a marked disgust reaction that you defend against it by posting random takes here.  By the same token, just because some evidence suggests that homosexual behavior is shaped by childhood experience, does that mean that you need to start the crusade for the Gay Gene™ and silence anyone who dare disagree? No, that's another massive leap. It means you need to think carefully about why you are so attached to the idea of being Born This Way™.  In both cases, the conversation that needs to happen starts with saying 'this makes me uncomfortable and I'm not sure why but I'm curious' and then, from there, we can have an _actual_ conversation informed by evidence. Luckily that doesn't happen otherwise people wouldn't sperg out and shit would be way less funny.
> 
> TL;DR thread is gay uwu OP DM me for dick pics.




I think that same-sex attraction is a mixture between nature and nurture.  A child's temperament shapes how they perceive and interact with the world. That leads to a feedback loop.  Another thing,  social norms and culture shapes how sexuality is expressed.  Besides, if you look through out history there have been many different forms that homosexuality has taken.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Feb 28, 2021)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Homosexuality is objectively abnormal and any other opinion is a cope.
> 
> The main natural purpose of fucking is reproduction. For that you need a peepee and a vagoo. Putting your peepee in a man's ass is not conductive to reproduction. It's a deviation in nature, just like putting your dick inside a dog or child is.
> 
> It's relatively harmless as far as deviations go (well, apart from the fact that fags will get raped by Satan in hell for eternity), but still a deviation..


It's a deviation, but I'm not really sure why that matters. If sex is solely for reproductive purposes, then sucking a dick is a deviation. So is wearing a condom, masturbating, using birth control, sticking your dick in a toaster, etc. I mean pretty much everything in our current culture has strayed away from whatever "natural" is.. so that seems pretty irrelevant.

That said, it certainly isn't the norm or typical... but the reproduction argument is still dumb. A lot of people fuck but don't want to reproduce.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Mar 1, 2021)

For what it's worth this unequivocally proves homos > jews. Unless I missed something, there's zero mentions of the holocaust™ till this comment.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 3, 2021)

Women are gross and just awful in every other way. Take the fagpill instead. 10x more manly and chadpilled.

Besides ass feels better than gross stinky vaginas. Guys suck dick better too.

I mean sure being gay is messed up
I aint denying that and it isnt normal in the sense of the word either. But whatever we're all going to die in the end every single poster in this thread. Why not have some fun in the meantime? 

Huff poppers get drunk embracing the collapse of the west uwu


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 3, 2021)

The lgbt community as a political entity is cancer and a trojan horse to push harmful agendas, but i see it as having more to do with politics than being lgbt itself, i don't give a fuck about  gays or bisexuals or trans simply existing  because it ultimate matters nothing to me what someone else does with your sexual organs. I'd only pay attention to it if they are being lolcows  and is funny or if they are trying to push something bad in society as a whole, like SRS surgery for kids, which i would actually be against.  Other than that, no harm no foul, consenting adults have their privacy.

 Also gotta say, even if someone was straight marrying and having kids is not for everyone, i am at that age where a lot of people i know get FOMO and start settling and having kids for its own sake and most of these people should absolutely not be having kids, their relationships are pretty unhealthy in some cases, they themselves are not fitted and some of these kids are even ugly goblinos that didn't exactly get top tier genes. When i think about society as a whole morons having kids when they should not is a much larger issue that has worse implications for the future than a segment of 3% of the world population not having any kids because they are fags.


----------



## turdburger (Mar 16, 2021)

Trannyism is harmful, or at least it is in the political form it is currently practiced. Being gay is harmless, or at least no more harmful than being straight.

Having sex or participating in other high-risk activities with anyone without using precautions carries a risk of STDs, particularly if you are promiscuous.

Some heterosexual couples do oral or anal or pegging or some other fetish shit because they're obese or disabled or they tried Abrahamic sex and didn't like it, and have to put jizz in a syringe if they want to reproduce.

Shoving things up your ass isn't an exclusively gay pursuit as above, but unless someone is trying to force things with a diameter much larger than the average big turd up there, it's unlikely it will do any harm. Likewise lesbians don't have a monopoly on domestic violence.

Even if being gay is a mental illness, if you change your mind you can start being straight tomorrow without having to give awkward explanations to potential partners about what sex you are or how if she wants kids she will have to go down the cryobank without you because you persuaded surgeons to peel your dick and balls and turn the skin inside out so you could have an extra cavity before you were Gillick competent, or why you have hairy boobs and resemble a werewolf with male pattern baldness because you struggled to cope with menarche.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 24, 2021)

The gayest I would be willing to go is fucking a tomboy girl in boy clothes

Even fucking a troon-man that still has a vagina but cut her tits off seems kinda gross


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 24, 2021)

Of course faggots are mentally ill, they are not any different from troons (troon = fag in a dress). As for the cure for faggotry, fortunately it has been found thousands of years ago:



> If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 24, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Of course faggots are mentally ill, they are not any different from troons (troon = fag in a dress). As for the cure for faggotry, fortunately it has been found thousands of years ago:


Kill yourself, fatty, just because you hate yourself doesn't mean anything about anyone else, just commit suicide!


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jul 24, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Of course faggots are mentally ill, they are not any different from troons (troon = fag in a dress). As for the cure for faggotry, fortunately it has been found thousands of years ago:


So what is stopping you?


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 29, 2021)

Whatsup bud? said:


> Source for....any of this?


Look them up you lazy nigger, it's not """our""" job to teach you anything.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jul 29, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Of course faggots are mentally ill, they are not any different from troons (troon = fag in a dress). As for the cure for faggotry, fortunately it has been found thousands of years ago:


I’m guessing the dating game isn’t going well.


----------



## IncestualMayoMonkeys (Aug 12, 2021)

You can find homosexuals in a lot of species. Honestly gays are only useful because they don’t reproduce. Well, the ones who are decent and choose to adopt and not have kids. But then you have those that find ways to make a baby. Which then yeah I don’t see the point.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 12, 2021)

I believe that homosexuality is the result of a toxoplasma type parasite or virus which is why so many homosexuals rape children.
I believe, much like toxoplasma gondii causes rats (and women) to become attracted to the scent of cat urine, this virus or parasite in homosexuals alter carries on a micro-biological level causing them to become physically aroused at the sight of the rectum of men because of the social connotations of pedophilia which is the parasite's actual choice for maturation.  Why does this parasite seek out children? I believe it has to do with the gut flora.  I suspect the gut flora of children provides a more suitable environment for the larvae of whatever parasite afflicts homosexuals to develop, and then go dormant as the child matures, living just long enough to reproduce, and create eggs, or larvae within the adult host but dying off due to the adult body's gut flora.

I believe this is why homosexuals are also depraved, I've seen youtube videos from these people, they're debauched phallic-obsessed semen swallowers.  A person only has to scratch the surface of the gay internet to see these people brag about "sucking off 5 guys at one party"
Semen must have an effect on the gut flora that allows the parasite to continue the first part of it's life cycle.

I believe AIDS doesn't actually exist, AIDS is just the parasites terminating the host after the host has fulfilled it's purpose.

I think this explains all of the behaviours of homosexuals. I also believe that the reason regions like Rome and Greece were so rife with pederasty and homosexuality in antiquity is because entire populations became carriers of this parasite, and when Christianity came in, homosexuals were purged en masse.  This is also why you don't hear about a lot of pederasty coming out of Germania and Gaul at the time, because there's archeological evidence that Germania stuffed homosexuals into wicker baskets and chucked them into a bog as related by both Tacitus and Plutarch on tribes like the Cimbri.

Now I believe, since homosexuals are tolerated, this disease is going to keep spreading and spreading until it again becomes universal, just like Greece, Sparta in particular, where young boys were routinely and religiously raped as part of their initiation into warrior society by their assigned mentor.
Then... The Islamic wave will purify the West just as the Eastern/Mesopotamian Christians purified the decadent Meds


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 12, 2021)

Lol niggers can't invent the wheel.

They die in huts every second.

If only a single one sucked a dick they could get cat poop worms like Bella and ascend into a proper shroom boi.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Now I believe, since homosexuals are tolerated, this disease is going to keep spreading and spreading until it again becomes universal, just like Greece, Sparta in particular, where young boys were routinely and religiously raped as part of their initiation into warrior society by their assigned mentor.
> Then... The Islamic wave will purify the West just as the Eastern/Mesopotamian Christians purified the decadent Meds


Unless your theory is the introduction of a new religion always involves purging homosexuals/pederasts, I think you may have the wrong view in mind about how Islam tends to treat pederasty, ask any veteran of Afghanistan or Iraq about how the locals behaved regarding children.


----------



## PaulBearer (Aug 12, 2021)

turdburger said:


> Trannyism is harmful, or at least it is in the political form it is currently practiced. Being gay is harmless, or at least no more harmful than being straight.
> 
> Having sex or participating in other high-risk activities with anyone without using precautions carries a risk of STDs, particularly if you are promiscuous.


LOL...not true at all...if it were true hetero's would have the same levels of STD's as homo's...and we don't cause being gay makes you very promiscuous indeed it seems, despite the very insignificant numbers of gay people they still have all the knob rot.

Not a lot of hetero's do anal stuff you know? It's a wide reaching myth, most find the idea disgusting...forget what the media and your friends who want to seem 'liberal' say.

Most normal people want nothing to do with faeces.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 12, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Unless your theory is the introduction of a new religion always involves purging homosexuals/pederasts, I think you may have the wrong view in mind about how Islam tends to treat pederasty, ask any veteran of Afghanistan or Iraq about how the locals behaved regarding children.


I'm not really following the current events in Afghanistan right now under the Taliban but from what I understand they basically control 2/3's of the country and they have a list out of people civilization need to turn in for execution, among bankers, former government workers, journalists, etc; they've included child abusers on that list.  
Again, I'm not really following that situation, and I don't claim what I'm saying is 100% facts, a friend of mine just mentioned all this and I'm looking for sources on it.


----------



## vulg (Aug 12, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I believe that homosexuality is the result of a toxoplasma type parasite or virus which is why so many homosexuals rape children.
> I believe, much like toxoplasma gondii causes rats (and women) to become attracted to the scent of cat urine, this virus or parasite in homosexuals alter carries on a micro-biological level causing them to become physically aroused at the sight of the rectum of men because of the social connotations of pedophilia which is the parasite's actual choice for maturation.  Why does this parasite seek out children? I believe it has to do with the gut flora.  I suspect the gut flora of children provides a more suitable environment for the larvae of whatever parasite afflicts homosexuals to develop, and then go dormant as the child matures, living just long enough to reproduce, and create eggs, or larvae within the adult host but dying off due to the adult body's gut flora.
> 
> I believe this is why homosexuals are also depraved, I've seen youtube videos from these people, they're debauched phallic-obsessed semen swallowers.  A person only has to scratch the surface of the gay internet to see these people brag about "sucking off 5 guys at one party"
> ...


did you also drink cat piss and play in kitty litter as a boy? or was it child rape that shattered your mind? absolute salad


----------



## Middle-aged Meltdown (Aug 12, 2021)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> Dey eat da poo poo.


FWIW, anal sex isn't practised by gay men in any greater numbers than the straight population. Turns out lots of gay folks find it gross too. There are other ways to get off- e.g frotting. It always amuses me when the 'phobes are more obsessed with buttholes than the gays are. Many Gays don't like butt secks either


----------



## KateHikes14 (Aug 12, 2021)

Middle-aged Meltdown said:


> FWIW, anal sex isn't practised by gay men in any greater numbers than the straight population. Turns out lots of gay folks find it gross too. There are other ways to get off- e.g frotting. It always amuses me when the 'phobes are more obsessed with buttholes than the gays are. Many Gays don't like butt secks either


It amuses me that you think people will believe you.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 13, 2021)

I've seen the youtube videos about "White Party" and not believing him doesn't even scratch the surface.  The homosexual side of youtube should be declared an information hazard and quarantined like a nuclear disposal site.  I know what these people get up to. I don't want to know. But I do.


----------



## axfaxf (Aug 13, 2021)

Middle-aged Meltdown said:


> FWIW, anal sex isn't practised by gay men in any greater numbers than the straight population. Turns out lots of gay folks find it gross too. There are other ways to get off- e.g frotting. It always amuses me when the 'phobes are more obsessed with buttholes than the gays are. Many Gays don't like butt secks either





> It was then that I recalled a study conducted by George Mason University a few years back. It was an online survey asking about the most recent sexual encounter of nearly 25,000 gay and bisexual men ages 18 to over 60 from across the United States — the largest study of its kind. It showed that, at any given age, only about 35% of guys (or less) had actually participated in anal sex during their last sexual encounter.
> 
> Let me repeat that: _Only 35% of gay and bi dudes had anal sex during their most recent hookup._


You faggots are disgusting.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 13, 2021)

Fags die off from all the shit they spread having sex while speds (in this thread for example) will never even kiss a woman beyond their own mother. Cope and seethe.


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Aug 13, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I've seen the youtube videos about "White Party" and not believing him doesn't even scratch the surface.  The homosexual side of youtube should be declared an information hazard and quarantined like a nuclear disposal site.  I know what these people get up to. I don't want to know. But I do.


Do you mean this kind of thing? This video gave me culture shock and made me even more homophobic. It looks like a circle of Dante's hell.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

LGBTP is one big clusterfuck of mental illness, with transgenderism sitting upon the throne of madness, and pedophilia behind the curtain.

Send them all to an island, and work on curing any who seek cleansing.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 14, 2021)

OP is a homo confirmed


----------



## Finder (Aug 14, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> Do you mean this kind of thing? This video gave me culture shock and made me even more homophobic. It looks like a circle of Dante's hell.



Who knew a gay party on a cruise ship would be whiter then a Klan convention. Seriously like 99.99% of those faggots are white dudes. (3:2

It looks like a circle of hell because it is. Imagine how many newly pozzed people were produced from that event.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Aug 14, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I've seen the youtube videos about "White Party" and not believing him doesn't even scratch the surface.  The homosexual side of youtube should be declared an information hazard and quarantined like a nuclear disposal site.  I know what these people get up to. I don't want to know. But I do.


Yeah, it shouldn’t be a surprise gays are depraved. I don’t think it’s a coincidence the ratio of homosexual pederasts to the gay population is overwhelmingly larger than the ratio of heterosexual pederasts to the heterosexual population.


----------



## Kornula (Aug 14, 2021)

the fall of man said:


> The gays aren’t being annoying right now
> The troons are


Being a gay myself...I must respectfully disagree..the gays have been aiding with the troon army the past 20 years.  It's dead embarrassing.


----------



## Tree (Aug 15, 2021)

OlympicFapper said:


> Weird how so few people nowadays refer to homosexual people as faggots these days.  Trannies stole that title from them rather quick.


It's almost like the left uses their current radicals to defend their previously won ground. Funny that the right is not allowed to have even the tamest of radicals on their regime tolerated mainstream narrative distributors. Funny how they don't even try.

Gays are just as deplorable as trannies; homo sex should be illegal such that it remains a taboo and remains something outside of the public light. The idea that you can make something legal and expect it to be something people keep to themselves, let alone their bedrooms, has proven a thousand times over to be one of the most retarded takes in recent history. While perhaps gays don't deserve to be hunted or hung, they do deserve to be locked in a closet far away from kids.

If we are to learn from the left, we could tolerate people saying they should receive shock therapy. The homo erectus will then be too busy fighting those radicals over whether or not they should be zapped to fight for the legalization of butt sex. Preferably, these unseemly tactics could not be necessary if we make good on how threatening we are to (((our))) democracy.

Reminder that in 2008, in a popular vote, California banned gay marriage, which stood until (((our democracy's))) supreme court decided law for them.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 16, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I believe that homosexuality is the result of a toxoplasma type parasite or virus which is why so many homosexuals rape children.
> 
> Semen must have an effect on the gut flora that allows the parasite to continue the first part of it's life cycle.
> 
> I believe AIDS doesn't actually exist, AIDS is just the parasites terminating the host after the host has fulfilled it's purpose.


This is why intellectually deficient people shouldn't talk about science.



Angry Canadian said:


> I think this explains all of the behaviours of homosexuals. I also believe that the reason regions like Rome and Greece were so rife with pederasty and homosexuality in antiquity is because entire populations became carriers of this parasite,


Ever heard about symptoms of lead poisoning? Roman aqueducts were made of lead (_plumbum _- that's where "plumbing" comes from), people of Rome were ingesting lead every day.
Of course it doesn't fully explain why their civilization fell and there were many other factors but it's still less retarded theory than your parasite spergout.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 27, 2021)

Finder said:


> Who knew a gay party on a cruise ship would be whiter then a Klan convention. Seriously like 99.99% of those faggots are white dudes. (3:2
> 
> It looks like a circle of hell because it is. Imagine how many newly pozzed people were produced from that event.


Black people and hispanics are way more socially conservative then liberals ever acknowledge. Being gay in either community isn't nearly as fun as it is for honkies. It ain't fun for working class guys in general, on top of that. Usually when people point to statistics showing that gay men make more money then most of the population that's the real reason, because if you're an out of the closet gay guy its extremely likely you're a middle class white kid who hasn't suffered a day in his life. Educated whites are pretty much the only people in America who are actually accepting of homosexuals. 

This is one reason I always kind of laugh at dangerhair people on twitter who seem to think the white man is responsible for homophobia. If these idiots ever spent more then 5 minutes in a Hispanic neighborhood or talking to black church grannies they'd have their reality shattered into a million fucking pieces. The reality is everybody fucking sucks. This isn't fucking Avatar, there are no blue people who represent everything good and kind. It's just dickheads all the way down


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Aug 27, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Black people and hispanics are way more socially conservative then liberals ever acknowledge. Being gay in either community isn't nearly as fun as it is for honkies. It ain't fun for working class guys in general, on top of that. Usually when people point to statistics showing that gay men make more money then most of the population that's the real reason, because if you're an out of the closet gay guy its extremely likely you're a middle class white kid who hasn't suffered a day in his life. Educated whites are pretty much the only people in America who are actually accepting of homosexuals.
> 
> This is one reason I always kind of laugh at dangerhair people on twitter who seem to think the white man is responsible for homophobia. If these idiots ever spent more then 5 minutes in a Hispanic neighborhood or talking to black church grannies they'd have their reality shattered into a million fucking pieces. The reality is everybody fucking sucks. This isn't fucking Avatar, there are no blue people who represent everything good and kind. It's just dickheads all the way down


>Blacks
>Working [Class]


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Aug 28, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> Do you mean this kind of thing? This video gave me culture shock and made me even more homophobic. It looks like a circle of Dante's hell.


It always amuses me when I see people behaving like stereotypes. Especially when they're certain groups like LGBT. They whine about being stereotyped, yet they also insist it when they do this sort of shit.

Then there's the matter of sanitzing the cruise ship. This gay cruise was in 2020, so now the poor cleaning staff has to double disinfect for COVID and HIV. That's if they disinfect the ship.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Aug 28, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> >Blacks
> >Working [Class]


'gibs me' class


----------



## Ser Prize (Aug 28, 2021)

I always found gays(even lesbians as a straight guy) off-putting; but I was pretty libertarian about the whole thing for a long time. Until I looked into it.

First of all, let's kill a sacred cow: Kinsey and his work is bullshit. It's bullshit using very specific demographics and often outright fucking lies. The kinesy scale is stupid. His claims are complete horse shit. And to top it all off his whole argument was predicated on his theory that disgust was learned behaviour. He enlisted pedophiles to gather data for him about this and wrote that even toddlers are capable of 'orgasm'. I put that in quotes because his criteria involved screaming, crying and attempts to get away from the researcher. He paid people to molest their own kids and report results. This is just scratching the surface, too. But yet Kinsey's theories are what the modern day LGBT is founded on. 

Let's talk about that LGBT. I'm sure a lot of us Johnny-Come-Early's remember Milo Yiannopoulos. I sure remember how he fondly recalled his molestation on grounds that 'it taught him to give great head'. I recall him refusing to name names of his abusers or other abusers. And when all this was new I was outraged. And then something happened: the G in LGBT circled the wagons and refused to look into any of this. You start digging and you'll "older man grooms boy" is almost the goddamn default among those fags. You'll find "LEL LIKABLE GAY MEN" like George Takei spoke fondly of his molestation. You look and look and the more you'll see this pattern.

Greece, hailed by Oscar Wilde as homo paradise? All that shit was pedophilia, and it was hugely controversial at the time. Sappho from which "sapphic love" is derived? Yeah, she raped the children that were sent to study under her. The pattern repeats. But you're a bad guy for noticing it.

"But it's not your problem" is what they say. I want to have kids. I want my kids to grow up safe. Clearly that won't happen with widespread faggotry worship. You've made it my problem.

And for you 'based centrists' who are a-okay with fags but think this new fangled troonery is too far: congratulations, your children will say they're okay with trannies but these new fangled MAPs sure are too far. Welcome to the slippery scale. Welcome to the lies they told you.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 28, 2021)

Middle-aged Meltdown said:


> FWIW, anal sex isn't practised by gay men in any greater numbers than the straight population. Turns out lots of gay folks find it gross too. There are other ways to get off- e.g frotting. It always amuses me when the 'phobes are more obsessed with buttholes than the gays are. Many Gays don't like butt secks either


Then why is it that literally every single time I hear a gay man recount some sexual story it always starts with "so I was feeling a bit horny and logged into grindr, and within 30 minutes I was getting buck broken by this massive top...."?

I get that there's a bias in people who share sexual encounters online, but the norm for heterosexuals is still "one night me and my girlfriend we're having sex, when..."


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 28, 2021)

cummytummies said:


> Then why is it that literally every single time I hear a gay man recount some sexual story it always starts with "so I was feeling a bit horny and logged into grindr, and within 30 minutes I was getting buck broken by this massive top...."?
> 
> I get that there's a bias in people who share sexual encounters online, but the norm for heterosexuals is still "one night me and my girlfriend we're having sex, when..."


Henry Rollins has a bit where he describes living nedt to a bunch of gays and hearing them fuck every night. He describes it as only natural because theyre "guys living with guys who are in to guya". That about sums it up.

Men are easy. If a hot woman asked a random guy on the street if he wants to fuck shell get a "yes" within five minutes. Women are picky though. Go on a dating app and try to meet women, unless youre super hot youre lucky if you get a match maybe once every few days. Now switch your preference to "male". You will get at least 20 likes by the end of the day.

Getting laid for gay men is just flat out easier, especially in major cities. And dont pretend you wouldn't take advantage if you could.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 28, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> And dont pretend you wouldn't take advantage if you could.


I've flat out refused sex from women several times, because casual sex is fucking degenerate and I have no interest in whores who propose it.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 28, 2021)

cummytummies said:


> I've flat out refused sex from women several times, because casual sex is fucking degenerate and I have no interest in whores who propose it.


Lol you pussy


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 28, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Lol you pussy


Just not desperate :^)


----------



## Str8Bustah (Aug 29, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> And dont pretend you wouldn't take advantage if you could.


seeing as I'm not a degenerate and actually have self-control, I can safely say that I would not take advantage of the current, modern situation. enjoy your AIDS and your early death you disgusting faggot.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 29, 2021)

Str8Bustah said:


> seeing as I'm not a degenerate and actually have self-control, I can safely say that I would not take advantage of the current, modern situation. enjoy your AIDS and your early death you disgusting faggot.


Lol you pussy


----------



## nebula (Aug 29, 2021)

There is a big difference between being homosexual and being a faggot


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Aug 29, 2021)

nebula said:


> There is a big difference between being homosexual and being a faggot


It's kinda like the difference between a black person and a nigger.



Spoiler: Explanation



There is none.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Aug 29, 2021)

cummytummies said:


> I've flat out refused sex from women several times, because casual sex is fucking degenerate and I have no interest in whores who propose it.


And the entire bus clapped


----------



## KateHikes14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> And the entire bus clapped


Is self-control and self-respect really that foreign to fags?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 29, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> And the entire bus clapped


If you had of done the same you wouldn't have a haunted puss. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Aug 30, 2021)

"Why are you gay?"

Fuck I love that clip so much.


----------



## Wuornos (Aug 30, 2021)

the fall of man said:


> The gays aren’t being annoying right now
> The troons are



The gays are pushing troonism and paedophilia.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 30, 2021)

Jus cuz she deranged don’t mean she don’t got a booty


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Aug 30, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> And dont pretend you wouldn't take advantage if you could.


Indeed. It's like with people who say they'd never take bribes, but when put in a situation where they're offered bribes, they end up... taking them.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 30, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Is self-control and self-respect really that foreign to fags?


Is being a prudish loser really that common to straights?


----------



## Muh Vagina (Aug 30, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> If you had of done the same you wouldn't have a haunted puss.
> View attachment 2493137


On the off chance that you actually get laid and reproduce, I hope that your offspring all troon out, marry black people, and convert to Judaism.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 30, 2021)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Homosexuality is objectively abnormal


Correct. All other opinions are wrong and lies.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Aug 30, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Is self-control and self-respect really that foreign to fags?


Ask the OP. Because he's a flaming one.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Aug 30, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> Ask the OP. Because he's a flaming one.


Yes, literally flaming because as a homosexual I'm burning in the eternal fires of hell. Honestly deserve worse.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 30, 2021)

OP chose to post here, proving once and for all that being gay is a choice.


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 30, 2021)

In prison men are constantly having anal sex together and usually it’s rape. And the Bible says homosexuality is wrong. Perhaps there is a connection here.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 30, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> In prison men are constantly having anal sex together and usually it’s rape. And the Bible says homosexuality is wrong. Perhaps there is a connection here.


But what of mr magenta and trent?


----------



## cow-wannabe (Aug 31, 2021)

Getting ass-pounded can temporarily take away the existential dread of realizing you're going to die, that everything you every love or care about is going to be reduced by dust, and that even if God in Heaven does exist, he's a lunatic psychopath who promises you nothing more for your devotion than keeping you as a pet lobotomized simp-slave for all eternity. 

Sounds like an advantage to me. 

The only problem with today's world is there are way too men fagging it up in online gaming and on social media, when the real cure for their psychological ills is more rampant sodomy.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Indeed. It's like with people who say they'd never take bribes, but when put in a situation where they're offered bribes, they end up... taking them.


Your moral failings are not some laws of nature, nor what everyone else does, and your history of failure doesn't mean you should continue to fail and not try to be better.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Aug 31, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Your moral failings are not some laws of nature, nor what everyone else does, and your history of failure doesn't mean you should continue to fail and not try to be better.


It's easy to crow about your moral superiority when you've never been in a situation where those moral of yours would be tested, and most likely never will be.
Is all what I'm saying.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Aug 31, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> It's easy to crow about your moral superiority when you've never been in a situation where those moral of yours would be tested, and most likely never will be.
> Is all what I'm saying.


you sound like a redditor ngl.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Sep 1, 2021)

Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX said:


> Yes, literally flaming because as a homosexual I'm burning in the eternal fires of hell. Honestly deserve worse.


You're not fooling anybody. Your asshole probably looks like this:


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 1, 2021)

Middle-aged Meltdown said:


> There are other ways to get off- e.g frotting.


I just googled frotting there and I regret it now.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Sep 1, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> You're not fooling anybody. Your asshole probably looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 2500938


Needs more glaze.


----------



## shecameforcwc (Apr 2, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Whether homosexuality is or is not a mental illness is really immaterial.  "Mentally ill" isn't a moral judgement or a personal failing, so what does it matter?  Modern mental healthcare is so atrocious that even universally accepted, very obvious mental illnesses rarely get more than a band-aid.
> 
> What matters is, as you said, how society reacts to a behavior.  I think gay men are extremely susceptible to self destructive behavior, but will never get help for it because dying at 35 of a disease you got from a heroin needle is considered stunning and brave right now.  Whether this is a social contagion or an innate trait is up for debate, but either way gay men are basically self-genociding while the woke clap like morons.


 
I have literally known so many gays and troons that were addicted to heroin, meth, crack etc that it’s unreal. I have also never met one that did not have some serious mental illness or cluster B personality disorder.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 3, 2022)

It's Jews that promote faggotry in the west, along with all the other cancerous, degenerate LGBTQP shite.

They test the water with the pedo shit every so often, but the public is overwhelmingly opposed to it, so they're holding back for the time being.

Remove the bagel and the woke Cultural Marxist garbage would literally stop over night and all the indoctrinated NPC's who lap it up would be fighting among themselves over the latest "current thing" to support and how to get their virtue signalling fix.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 3, 2022)

Moe Szylak said:


> It's Jews that promote faggotry in the west, along with all the other cancerous, degenerate LGBTQP shite.


----------



## RustedPeacock (Apr 3, 2022)

If we accept homosexuality because it occurs in nature we should also accept cannibalism.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 5, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> View attachment 3140551


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## SomeDingus (Apr 5, 2022)

Ah yes, deep thoughts. Unfortunately we've gotten so deep in our thoughts that we're starting to hallucinate from oxygen deprivation.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 5, 2022)

not a lolcow


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 6, 2022)

Moe Szylak said:


>


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 6, 2022)

How am I "uninformed" exactly when I've literally provided proof which supports my claim?

Jew off and take your shilling ass to Reddit.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 6, 2022)

Moe Szylak said:


> How am I "uninformed" exactly when I've literally provided proof which supports my claim?
> 
> Jew off and take your shilling ass to Reddit.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 6, 2022)

So you're a spamming retard? Ok gotcha.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 6, 2022)

Moe Szylak said:


> So you're a spamming retard? Ok gotcha.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm glad we're in agreement.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Apr 6, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> View attachment 3151012


excuse me sir, can you plz not spam, dis is a serious discussion thread. Only serious discussions here! UWU


----------



## Isaac (Apr 6, 2022)

This thread is gay and meandering.

Of course, Judaism is intrinsically Satanic. This is not a revelation to anybody, 
and National Socialist sperging does nobody any good.

Love homosexuals and Jews as you would love yourself. That is the only way in which homosexuality will be cured,
and the JQ answered. 

Peace be unto all.


----------

